# It's Sunday! Show Your Sunrise Or Sunset & Bike Photos On Sunday



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Daily threads are fun to see. Please post on Sunday, if you get a nice picture during the week save it for Sunday post please  
another reason to look forward to the weekend....
Post up your sunset pics of bikes; Sunrise is OK too.


----------



## mike j (Aug 21, 2016)

Sunrise on the Sea of Cortez.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 21, 2016)

I know this isn't vintage but I like the photo.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 21, 2016)

Port Austin, Michigan.  "Tip of the thumb".  Lake Huron. 1962 Hiawatha Silver Jet.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 21, 2016)

My wife captured this one. Didn't even know it was taking place. Lol. Anyways, this is me cruising on my 1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 21, 2016)

41 Flying Ace at sunset.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow! save some for next Sunday please


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 21, 2016)

Hand cut colored paper


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry no bike, but I did take some killer sunset pics this evening out here in Newport. You CA guys are lucky, livin the dream out here.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's one.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry, had today off so it was my Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those are awesome shots.
Take a bunch more and post them Sunday


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 22, 2016)

weird, all day long I thought it was Monday


----------



## COB (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2016)

Happy Sunday


----------



## COB (Sep 4, 2016)

[QUOTE="Schwinn499, post: 613079, member: 11435"
                                                                                                                                                               Sunset Orange... Well played sir.


----------



## mike j (Sep 4, 2016)

Sunrise on Sunday


----------



## Elginboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy Wednesday, sunrise.


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Sunday thread...
I know the sun rises and sets every day. 
Happy Sunday.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2016)

SORRY, couldn't wait till Sunday


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 14, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Daily threads are fun to see. Please post on Sunday; another reason to look forward to the weekend....
> Post up your sunset pics of bikes; Sunrise is OK too.




Some really nice pictures folks 
How about we please respect tripple3's intent and post replies on Sunday?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Happy Sunday.
First shot is riding into the sunrise yesterday morning September 17, 2016







Sunset shows the nice lines of the CWC built 1940 Western Flyer


----------



## Eatontkd (Sep 18, 2016)

mrg said:


> SORRY, couldn't wait till Sunday  View attachment 360006 View attachment 360007 View attachment 360008




Ahh yes, one of those basket-of-adorables huh?


----------



## mike j (Sep 25, 2016)

Sometimes you have to be quick, at the right time & place helps too. Rare photo of a turtle riding a bike, they usually only ride at night.


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2016)

Fall! it was a 100 degrees here today


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning…


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Posted this week by @Desireé


----------



## mike j (Oct 2, 2016)

Now that is one beautiful sunset shot


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## None (Oct 5, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Posted this week by @Desireé
> View attachment 366141




Thanks for sharing!  @tripple3


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2016)

Woodstock


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2016)

At this morning's marathon ride


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2016)

Happy Sunday, riding day…


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sunday post of a sunset behind a single bar


----------



## Cory (Oct 23, 2016)

Its 6:30 a.m. and I'm up peddling around the flea market this morning looking for some treasure. I grabbed my daughters bike because it was closest to the door and had a cup holder. Not vintage but easy rider. I will be on vintage later this morning at the air show ride departing from Newport Beach and going to Huntington Beach for the air show. My second day in a row at the show, lol.
Sun coming up now...


----------



## sccruiser (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## None (Oct 23, 2016)

sccruiser said:


> View attachment 373857



So awesome!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 23, 2016)

.


----------



## COB (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Arrington (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Sunday...


----------



## okozzy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## None (Nov 6, 2016)

Today was awesome! Sunday, 11/6


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Cory (Nov 13, 2016)

I snapped this Saturday morning while out garage sailing! Had not bought a bike yet but wanted to share anyway because I was on the hunt for bicycles.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 13, 2016)

* I like this scene but didn’t have a bike.




This one is ok, but the bike was too far & the shot is too soft. 







So I ended up with this. Not the best shot.
But my Deluxe Western Flyer is one of the best...*


----------



## COB (Nov 13, 2016)

Just took this shot a few minutes ago. It has been a beautiful fall evening in Indiana!


----------



## None (Nov 13, 2016)

Sunday, November 13, 2016 ♡


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting here Sunday.
Great shots.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning from  Golden West college swap meet


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2016)

*
Headlight is the Sun .... I love to do this with the Sun - The Moon & a variety of other light sources when I can like street lights .. You never know what will inspire a unique shot .... 

This pic was taken on the Santa Monica pier - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

Guess I missed the LB Cycle Swap AND the Coasters Colson Ride. 
crap.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Guess I missed the LB Cycle Swap AND the Coasters Colson Ride.
> crap.




*THIS SUNDAY is the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on December 4th .... & NEXT Saturday - December 10th - is the City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - 10am 'til around noon ... The City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade STARTS @ 10am - CYCLONE COASTER is ENTRY # 75 this time around - Parade STAGING will be @ 10:15am ... We meet up the hill on Crown Valley Pkwy & Greenfield ( plenty of parking in the lot where TGI Fridays used to be ) ... Followed by lunch @ Knowlwoods ( Bugers & what not ) maybe a ride for those interested ... COME & RIDE .. Be a part of the 2016 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - where all you need is a Vintage Bicycle & a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt ... Hope to see you there - Ride Vintage - Frank 




 *


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning… Cyclone Coaster Colson invasion...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 390989
> *
> Headlight is the Sun .... I love to do this with the Sun - The Moon & a variety of other light sources when I can like street lights .. You never know what will inspire a unique shot ....
> 
> This pic was taken on the Santa Monica pier - Ride Vintage - Frank*



I love that shot Frank.
This mornings' sun rise is in my bottom bracket...



And Saddleback is at my rear tire


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good Sunday morning… Sun barely peeking through today


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Sunday morning.





One week till Christmas


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2016)

Beautiful day in Huntington Beach this Sunday before Christmas


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas! Happy Sunday.


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Xmas Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 25, 2016)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year! On a Sunday



Posted on another thread about a year ago by @mike j


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok ill post pics on the right thread. Haha! I just got in trouble for it. 

 ok ill post on the right thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Jaypem (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 1, 2017)

.


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2017)

Sun coming up, bike unpacked & half put together.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2017)

mike j said:


> Sun coming up, bike unpacked & half put together.
> 
> View attachment 406540




I love your pics Mike. Thanks for posting on Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Happy Sunday morning


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 8, 2017)

Went for a little cruise this evening


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 8, 2017)

.


----------



## mike j (Jan 15, 2017)

About ten seconds before sunrise. Happy Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

mike j said:


> About ten seconds before sunrise. Happy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 409912




Awesome!
Right now from the other side of the continent…


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Couldn't find the sun on this cloudy

 sunset ,  so I found a backdrop ! Lol


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow! Great photos Desiree!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 410507 View attachment 410508 View attachment 410512 View attachment 410517




Great shots. Thanks for posting


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Wow! Great photos Desiree!




Thank you @Fltwd57! Thank you @tripple3


----------



## Kstone (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

Kstone said:


>




Hahahaha!! love it.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Hahahaha!! love it.



 Sooooooo coooool


----------



## mike j (Jan 22, 2017)

Sunset yesterday evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## COB (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
Firstone Pilot at Monday's sunset:



Western Flyer at Tuesday's sunset:


----------



## mike j (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunday sunrise.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 29, 2017)

mike j said:


> Sunday sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 415740




Nice!
Today in Fountain Valley; not a cloud in the sky…


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Super Sunday
I had to take one of the sunrise on my way to work one day this week…


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2017)

Super Sunday…


----------



## mike j (Feb 5, 2017)

...yes


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Happy SunDay...
Awesome pic posted in a different thread this week by @Pookie42


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Good morning! The sun is up



The moon is going down



Sunday; riding day…


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2017)

This one has a seagull riding for sunrise...


----------



## mike j (Feb 12, 2017)

I've taken this shot, a little different, this time.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 12, 2017)

Could not resist...Finally a nice day up here in the Northwest. Little chill still...Trying to get the Knee going again ,took the 37 BA67 out...Beats seating on the stationary cycle....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday; let's ride!
Valentine's Day sunrise



Thursday sunset:






I looked for a bike at the end of the rainbow and it was not there


----------



## mike j (Feb 19, 2017)

Yesterday I wished that I had fenders, sun's back out today.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

mike j said:


> Yesterday I wished that I had fenders, sun's back out today.
> 
> View attachment 424699




Looking good on that southern hemi...
This is right at sunrise; you can tell by the birds...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2017)

A couple great pics this week by @Desireé :


 
And by @eddie_bravo


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

Beautiful rainbow photos! A sure sign that God's promises will always remain. <3 @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2017)

Happy Sunday.
Tuesday morning sunrise from Newport pier









Wednesday sunset



1941 Firestone Pilot by Huffman


----------



## None (Feb 26, 2017)

@tripple3 such beautiful photos!! I've been waiting for these today.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @tripple3 such beautiful photos!! I've been waiting for these today.




Thank you @Desireé 
These are from tonight on my 1942 New World


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
A couple pics from this mornings ride up the San Gabriel River Trail with Hippie Mike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Good morning! The sun is up
> View attachment 421624
> The moon is going down
> View attachment 421626
> Sunday; riding day…



ok, is this before or after coffee?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> ok, is this before or after coffee?




After coffee. I drink a lot of coffee every day; before the sun comes up. I appreciate the participation, please try to refrain until Sunday for this daily thread.
Yesterday sunrise:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
Great sunset pic posted this week by @Tim the Skid




Beautiful! Great bike in a great sunset state AZ


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 12, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

A couple more sunrise pics from early this week


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely Sunday morning; almost spring


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tuesday ride posted by @saladshooter ; NICE!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday night sunset over the pacific ocean


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2017)

Last night's birthday sunset; I almost didn't go… 
But I'm glad I did.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is Tuesday's setting around PA posted by @Schwinn is life 
Nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2017)

Happy Sunday
Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Happy Sunday; riding day…


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

A couple more from earlier this week…


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2017)

My last one for this Sunday…



Anybody else?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)

One more from last night sunset


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lovely Sunday  Swapmeet day


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## sfgascott (Apr 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2017)

Three chubby beignet eating doggies going for an early dusk ride in New Orleans...it must be fun for them but it seems the entire troop would benefit from "going for a walk."


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)

One more from last night; one from this morning at the swap






Happy Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 23, 2017)

And one from tonight


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sunday bump
Let's ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Sunday bump
> Let's ride



Go back to sleep Mark. It's 5:30 on a Sunday morning...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Go back to sleep Mark. It's 5:30 on a Sunday morning...




Sorry to wake you Mike. I can't go back to sleep; I'm too excited for a brand-new day...


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Sorry to wake you Mike. I can't go back to sleep; I'm too excited for a brand-new day...




Best attitude ever!


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 30, 2017)

On the way to Memory Lane. Sunrise only.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Real nice sunrise one day this week on my way to work


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2017)

Happy Sunday
1936 Electric


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 21, 2017)

Elgin 4 Star and a Ca. sunset...


----------



## IngoMike (May 21, 2017)

This was pre-sunset......


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2017)

This morning at the swap meet…


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Sunday; riding day...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jun 11, 2017)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 11, 2017)

Saturday night at a local car show.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 18, 2017)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 479829



gotta wonder what the time-interval photos on either side of this one would have been like


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Posted in a different thread another day by @Birdzcad64


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 18, 2017)

I got excited and couldn't wait till sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Another favorite i saved by @dnc1


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Another favorite i saved by @dnc1
> View attachment 483524



Sometimes you gets lucky!
Thanks for reposting this @tripple3.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2017)

It's like the sun rises earlier in the high desert.... @Birdzcad64 
Swap Meet Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2017)

the desert sunrise is great! These are for you mark!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 25, 2017)

Riding my Sunday's Show and Tell thread bike....
Sunset ride on a Huffy Cranbrook!



 



 

Sunset glow on Mission Peak...


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2017)

....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 2, 2017)

The mono coupes early morning flight.

 

 

good morning everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks guys
Happy Sunday. Riding day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Great photo by professional artist Katie @Kstone posted in a thread I peruse often....


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Another great photo @Kstone


----------



## Kstone (Jul 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Great photo by professional artist Katie @Kstone posted in a thread I peruse often....
> View attachment 490170



Dawwwh...shucks.. thanks man! <3


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Put up an old favorite because it's Sunday


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 8, 2017)

It's not Sunday... but there is sure a beautiful Sunrise  I'm grateful for life.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, have a great week see you next Sunday!


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Muleman121 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Real nice shot posted in another thread by @SCFlyGuy


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Last evening's sequence with a biplane in second pic
Idaho falls


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow! Another beauty by @SCFlyGuy


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 16, 2017)

sundown in ventura


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sunday Bump


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 23, 2017)

.


----------



## mrg (Jul 23, 2017)

A lime sunset, first & last ride on this project.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## None (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2017)

Happy first Sunday of August; riding day…


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2017)

A couple nice ones posted in another thread


 


1st pic by @ItsSandyPants


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> View attachment 619479



They look as if they were watching the Sun set! I love it!


----------



## None (Aug 6, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> A couple nice ones posted in another thread
> View attachment 656542 View attachment 656543




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 6, 2017)

Sunset in the Bay Area...




 

Down the dirt trail, tripple3 style...




 

Sunset jewel...



 

Nice evening for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Happy Sunday


 


Enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Another cool pic by @Kstone


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Awesome shot by @onecatahula: sunset on the "Grand Rapids"


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's a good one by @eddie_bravo


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Wednesday morning, South Oxfordshire.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Great shot; thanks for posting Sunday!
 It is so cool to see pics of Bikes and sunrises and sunsets from the other side of the planet.
 Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Another awesome shot posted in the "Other" thread by this years latest contributor @Kstone 
Beautiful....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 20, 2017)

Quick ride to my local spot for some sunset pictures...
Great evening for a ride!!


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Wednesday morning, South Oxfordshire.....
> 
> View attachment 662949




This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Many thanks @Desireé


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow, just noticed the sun ray pointing to my Schwinn badge!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 21, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Another awesome shot posted in the "Other" thread by this years latest contributor @Kstone
> Beautiful....
> View attachment 663351



nice photo, and check this crop result



rule of thirds


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2017)

Sunday bump; looking for pictures...


----------



## COB (Aug 27, 2017)

Just got back from my sunset ride.


----------



## TINYuproar (Aug 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Awesome shot by @onecatahula: sunset on the "Grand Rapids"
> View attachment 660222




Grand Rapids, where?  I'm from Grand Rapids, MI! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 27, 2017)

Sunday sunset in N. Cal...



 

Quarry Lakes Regional Park


 



 
The long trail home...


 

Great evening for a sunset ride!!...


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## None (Aug 27, 2017)

COB said:


> Just got back from my sunset ride.View attachment 667049




This is a wonderful photo!


----------



## COB (Aug 27, 2017)

Desireé said:


> This is a wonderful photo!



Thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Happy Sunday! 
 Let's see some more sunset shots from this week.
 riding day


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Some shots taken last Monday morning.....


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome pics!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 3, 2017)

I spent the evening working on my 24" boys Spitfire, new tires tubes and cleaning.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 3, 2017)

Took a Sunset Sunday ride on my local trail...



 

 

 

 

Always a great ride for a sunset view...


----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2017)

Not much of a sunset in the rain but it sure felt good


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
Here's a pic posted in another thread by @King Louie


----------



## Cory (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm all loaded up for the Circle City Orange ride today and I'm out hitting some yard sales before hand. Stopped on PCH in Huntington Beach and grabbed this sunrise pic. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Sep 17, 2017)

I hope this is acceptable,  I thought of this thread while at the beach at sunset and happened to be wearing a bicycle shirt..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I hope this is acceptable,  I thought of this thread while at the beach at sunset and happened to be wearing a bicycle shirt..
> 
> View attachment 677297



 Acceptable and much appreciated; and that you  waited until Sunday to post.
 Happy Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2017)

Here's one posted of the Iron Ranch Swap by @pedal4416


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2017)

Posted in the other thread this week by @Arfsaidthebee


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 17, 2017)

Sept 17 Sunset ride...



 

 

Trail flowers...



 

Back to Fremont...



 

Nice evening for a ride...


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 21, 2017)

☀️ is setting


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sunday bump


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 24, 2017)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy Sunday!  Enjoy the ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 1, 2017)

Quick ride to check out the sunset...Sun set at 6:50 pm today in Fremont, CA.



 

6:44 pm...



 

6:52 pm...



 




 
7:08 pm...



 

Great evening for a ride...


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 685079



Gorgeous!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 685490



Fantastic photo @tripple3! Where is that?


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 3, 2017)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Quick ride to check out the sunset...Sun set at 6:50 pm today in Fremont, CA.
> 
> View attachment 685568
> 
> ...



Great photos!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Fantastic photo @tripple3! Where is that?



I'm not sure; I was in the group following the pack Goonies BMX
@King Louie invited 3 of us to ride along Sat 9/30. Most fun I have had on my bike in a Long time
Thread here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/oc-bmx-goonies-ride.118568/
This is a "Daily" thread for Sunday... for something to look forward to post Sunday; you know...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Sunday, riding day


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 8, 2017)

This was Tuesday the day before the full moon


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> This was Tuesday the day before the full moon
> 
> View attachment 688858



 Thank you for waiting. This thread takes thought and patience 


 

 
 This was this morning


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2017)

Dang, suns setting too early!


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 9, 2017)

English Bay, Vancouver, BC Canada


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sunday bump 


 
 Sunrise Coronado island San Diego California October 11, 2017


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Sunday bump
> View attachment 692458
> Sunrise Coronado island San Diego California October 11, 2017



What happened?!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)

MaxGlide said:


> English Bay, Vancouver, BC Canada
> View attachment 689587
> 
> View attachment 689589



Gorgeous Photos; thank you for posting @MaxGlide 
Here's a couple by @Arfsaidthebee Monday in another thread I love


 



 
they look like mosquitos to me. I get bit if I'm out at dusk

Here's another great set by our amazing artist @Kstone  probably near sunset.....


----------



## Kstone (Oct 15, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Gorgeous Photos; thank you for posting @MaxGlide
> Here's a couple by @Arfsaidthebee Monday in another thread I love
> View attachment 692933
> 
> ...



Awwwh. Thanks man :]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> What happened?!



IDK not mine


 

 
sunrise on reflectors....


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 15, 2017)

Sunset Orange x 2.....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 22, 2017)

A mile from my house


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wednesday sunrise and sunset


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 22, 2017)

just got back from a kayak fishing trip at the coast.  Didn't have a bike to photograph, but here's this morning's sunrise


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2017)

I got to ride the push tailwind in the dark to Newport pier Friday morning for sunrise


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2017)

Sky turned orange while working on the new ride tonight.


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2017)

Evening cruise through the village, stopped by the ole swimmin' hole.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 22, 2017)

Sunday sunset ride...

Sunset in Fremont, CA at 6:20 pm...
Daylight today was 7:23 am to 6:20 pm.
10 hours, 57 minutes...
Heading out at 5:45 pm...


 

Made sure the little guy was holding on tight...



 

6:10 pm...






6:23 pm...



 

6:50 pm...





Great evening for a sunset ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Sunday 
 A riding buddy showed up before Tuesday sunrise to ride @TR6SC 


 

 
 Enjoy your rides


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Late Sunday sun from across the pond.....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Wednesday morning, Rokemarsh, Oxfordshire, England.....




(it's now Sunday over here)


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> (it's now Sunday over here)



I saved this pic from your Wed AM Ride....


 
Thanks for posting Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Tuesday Sunset


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Happy Sunday 
Riding Day 
Tuesday morning and evening


----------



## Cory (Nov 12, 2017)

Sunrise in Huntingotn Beach CA with my Schwinn.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Friday morning, Rokemarsh.....

 

This afternoon, road bridge over the River Thames, Wallingford.....

 

Have a great Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wednesday ride with @Cory


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

Hawthorne


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 19, 2017)

1987 Nishiki Cresta GT

View attachment 711586


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Happy Sunday!
Great week for rising and setting Sun!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Great Shot Ron.
Posted a few years ago in a different thread I frequent....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Wednesday rising


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## dla (Nov 19, 2017)

El Mirage Dry Lake...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

Great shot Scott!
Tuesday morning seconds apart


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

a few @Cory took and posted


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 711947



That is one stunning photo!


----------



## the2finger (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Nov 26, 2017)

Sun just set & my 46 DX.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 3, 2017)

Sunset on the old Sussex rail trail.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Happy Sunday


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

All from todays sunset over South Oxfordshire, England with 1899 Rochester cycle.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

I love Sundays


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Both of these taken Thursday


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Friday morning


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2017)

This morning


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 3, 2017)

I was trying to get some Sunset orange to match, but just a few slivers were available up on the roof.....
Looking East towards Salinas...



Looking NorthWest to Santa Cruz....


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Friday morning
> View attachment 718790 View attachment 718791 View attachment 718792 View attachment 718793



Truly beautiful shot featuring that faceted reflector, great photograph!


----------



## bikepaulie (Dec 4, 2017)

Ai Wei Wei’s Forever Bicycles in ATX.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Happy Sunday! 
 This is a “daily thread“ for Sunday to post sunrise and sunset from the week 
 Monday morning I rode my 1936 Electric out to watch


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Wednesday morning


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> This morning
> View attachment 718805 View attachment 718806




Gezzzz don't you guys ever work? You have some great shots here.  One day I want to get out and  ride the OC trails with you.    What's a man gotta do to join in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Muleman121 said:


> Gezzzz don't you guys ever work? You have some great shots here.  One day I want to get out and  ride the OC trails with you.    What's a man gotta do to join in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 All the work I had scheduled got canceled; so I went for a bike ride almost every day sense....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Here's another by @Cory 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Bump the Sunday thread.  Happy Sunday! 
 Is there any more sunrise or sunset shots to post today?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2017)

Sun low over the Rondout creek, High Falls, N.Y.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas Eve
I took this a few years ago: 1941 Challenger on HB Pier


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 25, 2017)

Christmas eve ride on my spot 5


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy Sunday; last day of 2017


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sunday thread for sunrise or sunset shots....


 

 
 Christmas Day sunset


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Tuesday morning I rode my moto bike to meet @Cory at the river Trail to post Sunday.


 

 

 
 Happy new year! The countdown has begun


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2017)

It is still Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Happy Sunday; Riding Day!


----------



## mike j (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking like a good day for a ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's a nice 1 posted in another thread by @cyclingday 1st Day of 2018


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 14, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice Mike!
This is a Bowden at the first sunrise  Pasadena, 2018


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

a couple posted a few years ago; Charlie Grayson memorial ride by @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 21, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2018)

That is a nice one @mike j 
 Pretty nice on the side of the continent huh?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Here is a nice shot posted by @Kstone in WBDYRT


----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy Sunday 
Riding Day 


 

 
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## mike j (Feb 4, 2018)

....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 744773



Lovely!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday
> Riding Day
> View attachment 748117 View attachment 748118
> Enjoy the ride!



Beautiful as always.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 748193



You lucky people!
Great photo.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice one posted by @birdzgarage in WBDYRT


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Feb 4, 2018)

riding with my daughter on a break in the Seattle rain


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Let’s ride.


----------



## mike j (Feb 11, 2018)

Too happy a Saturday night. Got up late & rode out about five minutes after sunrise.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2018)

Good morning, Sunday. Ride on.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2018)

What a beautiful shot @mike j 
 Thank you for the Sunday bump


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 18, 2018)

Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 18, 2018)

Forgot I had this one 
Sun setting over my house 






Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2018)

Arizona Summer sunset.


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2018)

Spitfire sunset


----------



## mike j (Feb 25, 2018)

On the odd day, as the sun sets over the mountains, the sea turns pink to magenta for a brief time.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rode Huntington to Woody’s at Sunset Beach with the dogs on electric bikes. Now Jackie and I await sunset from Sunset Vista camp and Surf City pier as a backdrop. 






Sunset pics in a few min.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 25, 2018)

Here’s a couple






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2018)

Long day yesterday so forgot to post these when I got home From riding the XL


----------



## mike j (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy Sunday, this i'll be my last good sunrise for a while. Looking forward to some good riding this spring.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2018)

mike j said:


> Happy Sunday, this i'll be my last good sunrise for a while.



Welcome home.
this angle on the sunrise will never be the same; there's high-rise apt's there now....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Happy Sunday; riding Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 11, 2018)

One last ride before Sunday ends

And this ladie Iver has been my favorite ride lately


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 25, 2018)

Been camping/hiking in Death Valley for the last week so it felt good to get on a bike.  Went to the store for some groceries and noticed it was nearing sunset...so I loaded up the goods and found a few spots for pictures.  



 

 

 

 

Great evening for a ride.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 25, 2018)

Perfect ending to a Sunday ride 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter Sunday!
He Is Risen!


 
Let's Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump for Sun Pics


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2018)

Riding pics of the morning


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Apr 22, 2018)

Went for a ride on the Panther for a few sunset pics...



 

 

 


 

Great evening for a ride...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
I found this in another thread posted by @Desireé  of friends @Jarod24 and @rustjunkie 
Riding into the sunset.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

this was Monday evening:


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2018)

Tuesday evening...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2018)

Alameda Creek, Niles Ca.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 29, 2018)

Sunset light on ‘36 Hawthorne 









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2018)

Last night.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day!
Bump the Sunday thread with a pic by @Kickstand3 


 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 8, 2018)

Yup,its sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> Yup,its sunday!



Happy cyclingday!


Thanks for the bump Bird.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 8, 2018)

1937 C model


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 15, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Let's see some sun rise and sunset pics today; please.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ciclos Minaco, sunset over the River Loire, Saumur, France - from 3weeks ago......


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is a beautiful shot posted in another thread by @Kickstand3 



Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> Yup,its sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 29, 2018)

Wake up 3T ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Nice shot @Kickstand3 
I was "Outtatown" last Sunday.....
A shot posted by another member in another thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2018)

Here is a great shot I found posted from a bike ride back in 2015 by @old hotrod


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting @Kickstand3 
Dig this old pic by @37fleetwood


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 19, 2018)

Good Morning Cabers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cory (Aug 19, 2018)

Sunday at the Flea Market. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2018)

*Got an early morning 10 mile ride in.*


----------



## dla (Aug 19, 2018)

El Mirage Dry Lake


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sunday Bump.
Nice beach sunset shot by Bird @birdzgarage


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2018)

Sunrise with the 55


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Aug 26, 2018)

Tucson sunset


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Riding sunrise to sunset (not really).
Thanks for posting Sunday here.
@Kickstand3  and @birdzgarage 
This 1 from @SKPC


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2018)

Tough getting the right sunset this time of year
Without losing the bike image 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 9, 2018)

Here’s my new Schwinn.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Tough getting the right sunset this time of year



Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

The weekend is almost over


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2018)

A day in the life.


















September 16th 2018


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 23, 2018)

Rainy morning in North Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2018)

I found this in another thread this week.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 30, 2018)

Sunset on the 41 zenith hotrod


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 876642
> 
> Sunset on the 41 zenith hotrod





tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 879802



Great photos guys!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2018)

A shot from last Wednesday morning, Berrick Road, near Chalgrove, on my ride to work.....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Oct 14, 2018)

Scrub Country Sunset...


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 14, 2018)

Sundown run on the 83 schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Enjoy the Ride.


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 21, 2018)

Good morning. Happy Sunday...


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 22, 2018)

Internet problems could post last night


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## IngoMike (Oct 28, 2018)

Sasha the Mouse enjoying her new CycleTruck, and some long shadows.....


----------



## dogdart (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunrise at Daytona Beach


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 4, 2018)

Garden Grove, California Sunday Sunset with a ‘36 Hawthorne 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sunday Bump.
Riding Day!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 11, 2018)

Roberts Bay






Dona Bay


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 11, 2018)

at the going down of the sun.....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 11, 2018)

'66 Fastback custom


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 11, 2018)

Smokey Sunset last night......


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
It is before sunrise here still; so lets ride.





1940 Western Flyer HD Nov.14, '18 O.C. Medical Center pkg. structure.


----------



## Cory (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunrise in Newport on my King Size.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice!
Same time and place.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 25, 2018)

View out the back window as I crossed the border into Kansas On my way to Florida to get my Daughter married.


















What a fun trip! And a great way to burn through an oil change.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Happy Sunday!





Monday morning freeway overpass.
I'm glad I didn't have to drive.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Wednesday Sunrise at Balboa Pier, Newport Beach


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanksgiving Sunrise, Huntington Beach Pier









@Cory let us see your pics please.


----------



## Cory (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh what a Sunday/Sunrise.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2018)

Friday sunrise Santa Ana River Trail, Huntington/Newport Border


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> sunrise Santa Ana River Trail, Huntington/Newport Border



Same Spot 11/28/18
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 2, 2018)

Out on a service run earlier ran in to my good neighbors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## phantom (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy Sunday!
Did anyone else go out for a sunset or sunrise ride this week?
@Kickstand3 @Cory Others??


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Getting out shortly,in North Texas it’s really been cloudy have had a lot of rain but that won’t stop me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Getting out shortly,in North Texas it’s really been cloudy have had a lot of rain but that won’t stop me View attachment 916350
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 9, 2018)

Sunset in Fremont, CA...4:50 PM, PST.

Pre-sunset, 4:37 pm...




4:43 pm...





4:57 pm...




4:58 pm local time...





Enjoy!!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Last Sunday in Rokemarsh, Oxfordshire.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2018)

From a few years ago at Charlie Grayson memorial Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2018)

Happy Sunday; Riding day.
Merry Christmas Eve. Eve.
This shot was taken on a Tuesday ride with CABErs from afar: @petritl @Robertriley  &  @lounging 
Did any of you take a sunset Picture to post today?  Sunday!





the difference is my phone's doing; I dont know.....


----------



## Cory (Dec 23, 2018)

I little ride at the Flea Market this A.M. as the sun came up. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 23, 2018)

Fairways at the golf course


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice shot of Chris @Robertriley bombing "Center Of Attention" by Tad @petritl at the Huntington Beach Pier Dec. 11, 2018
Thanks for the visit and Ride!
Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2018)

This pic by Jake @jacob9795 I found in a F/S thread; bicycle for sale, Rider taken!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 30, 2018)

Sunset at The Arch.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's another By @SKPC


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Happy Sunday! Riding Day
last evening at the beach.



It's a daily occurrence; post Sunday thread.
I have seen others this week; We have today to post.
I would love to see more please.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Cory (Jan 13, 2019)

Huntington Beach CA



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Cory said:


> Huntington Beach CA



Awesome! Same place, same set.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Here's a below freezing Sunrise posted by @fattyre in another thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 13, 2019)

Beautiful morning Tuesday ride with @Cory


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Today is Mike's Birthday @TR6SC 
Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## Cory (Jan 20, 2019)

Good moring!



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 20, 2019)

morning of 1/20/19 Lima, Ohio


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pedaling early to meet @Cory


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 20, 2019)

Just now in So Cal 5:30 pm






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2019)

This morning at Balboa Pier


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 20, 2019)

Looking at Monterey, Pacific Grove & Asilomar from Seaside, Ca....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 20, 2019)

Squeeze in this sunset picture from Thursday , Jan, 17, at 5:25 pm...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Super day to Ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 17, 2019)

....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Foggy and frosty sunrise near Chalgrove, Oxfordshire earlier in the week.....


----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 17, 2019)

Great shot, very soulful.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 24, 2019)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting @Greeced lightning 
This AM at the cycle swap.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Riding Day!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Mar 3, 2019)

Saturday sunset...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Cory (Mar 10, 2019)

Newport Beach pier on my Klunker.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice shot @Cory


----------



## Cory (Mar 10, 2019)

Sunrise light hitting my bike. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice; here's another day.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldy57 (Mar 17, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 946556



I was on that pier last Sunday after the ride. My wife and went for a walk and stopped at that same spot.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy Sunday St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy Sunday, Fun Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2019)

Moon-set March 21


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Happy Sunday! Riding Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Riding to the River-Trail this morning.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2019)

Newport Beach CA On a Schwinn.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Cory said:


> Newport Beach CA On a Schwinn.



Awesome! Here's another the same day.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Happy SUNday!
I know some riders get out there during the week; @Miq  and @Cory 
Sunday Sunrise Sunset Thread
Today's The Day!


----------



## Cory (Apr 14, 2019)

Ride with tripple3 to Newport Pier CA. 



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

It's still Sunday.....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2019)

A couple nice shots posted in "another" thread by @Miq


----------



## Miq (Apr 14, 2019)

@tripple3   Sweet!  I didn’t even know this thread existed.  Thanks for the heads up Tripple.  Adding a couple more pics so I can catch up, since I do a lot of sunset riding. 





Glad to post here w you and @Cory   You guys are always catching great light.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2019)

Miq said:


> Thanks for the heads up Tripple.



Happy Easter _Sunday!


_


----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Apr 28, 2019)

This week’s:


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Great Light and lack thereof @Miq !!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

Saturday night sunset......


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Great Light and lack thereof @Miq !!
> View attachment 988539



Fantastic photo, looks like you're conjuring the light into existence!


----------



## COB (May 5, 2019)

No bicycle available but I took these Florida sunrise photos while at Biketoberfest last fall.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> looks like you're conjuring the light into existence!



I imagine my hands like "Flashers", maybe more like colorful "Sparklers" spraying "Light For ALL"!!!!
I feel the same as if I were 12; so, I ride similar-ish.
Happy Sunday!





Beaming hilariously.


----------



## Sven (May 5, 2019)

Not today...Damn it!


----------



## dnc1 (May 5, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I imagine my hands like "Flashers", maybe more like colorful "Sparklers" spraying "Light For ALL"!!!!
> I feel the same as if I were 12; so, I ride similar-ish.
> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 991686View attachment 991687
> Beaming hilariously.



I'm the same when freewheeling downhill, still shouting "Wheeereeeeee!!!!!!".


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2019)

Waning crescent moon rising ahead of the Sun; April 1, 2019


----------



## Drwizzletooth (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Miq (May 5, 2019)

This week was a good one for PHX sunsets.  Again...


----------



## dnc1 (May 12, 2019)

Last night......


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Last night......



Awesome Darren @dnc1  thanks for posting on this Sunday.
Happy Mothers' Day!


----------



## Cory (May 12, 2019)

Riding my Violet Cruiser.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

Cory said:


> Riding my Violet Cruiser.



Here you are riding a black/gold '82 Cruiser @Cory Today!


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

1935 Velvet, HB Pier, May 12, 2019, Mothers Day.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mothers' Day!
Happy Sunday!
Light for All!


----------



## Miq (May 12, 2019)

Great Mothe’s Day pics @tripple3, @Cory, and @dnc1!!  Looks like a stellar day of riding for you tripple3!!

Here’s some good light from this week’s sunset rides on the canal.


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Awesome Darren @dnc1  thanks for posting on this Sunday.
> Happy Mothers' Day!
> View attachment 996543





Miq said:


> Great Mothe’s Day pics @tripple3, @Cory, and @dnc1!!  Looks like a stellar day of riding for you tripple3!!
> 
> Here’s some good light from this week’s sunset rides on the canal.                  View attachment 997247View attachment 997248View attachment 997249View attachment 997250View attachment 997251



You're welcome Mark and @Miq
Awesome thread!


----------



## Miq (May 19, 2019)

It’s Sunday now (after 12pm here).  Here’s the sets from this week on the canal.


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2019)

Thanks for the Sunday Bump and pics @Miq !
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sven (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Miq (May 19, 2019)

The sun over the barn pic is killer @Sven!!  Unreal timing to catch that so perfectly. Nice!


----------



## Sven (May 20, 2019)

Miq said:


> The sun over the barn pic is killer @Sven!!  Unreal timing to catch that so perfectly. Nice!



Thanks @Miq. Pure luck...lol


----------



## dnc1 (May 20, 2019)

Apologies for tardiness.
A couple of shots of the Ciclos Minaco last night.
Near Chalgrove.....





Near Berrick Salome.....




Some great photos on here as usual!


----------



## Miq (May 20, 2019)

@dnc1 Great contributions from your UK green and gold!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2019)

Sunrise at the Edison power plant to sunset at the Kyrene power plant, we have it covered. 
Dig it @Miq 







Happy SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Miq (May 26, 2019)

@tripple3 Always digging the pics of the great light you capture!  Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2019)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday.


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2019)

Sunrise in Chaptico.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Wednesday sunrise, HB Pier, with @Cory


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jun 2, 2019)

41 World - Canal Sunsets


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy Sunday Bumping!
Let's Ride!



I sold the bike a long time ago; favorite sunrise pic.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thursday night, South Oxfordshire, (old) England.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2019)

Friday's sunset













Hammerhead


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ok, it's 9 days old, however it fits.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 9, 2019)

A day newer.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for posting this Sunday; Awesome Shots!


----------



## Miq (Jun 9, 2019)

This week’s best from the canal. 1941 BFG New World.


----------



## Miq (Jun 9, 2019)

Can’t miss tonight’s show:


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## COB (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 16, 2019)

Here's one @Cory posted


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Not much light for sunrise this week; but today is a bicycle Swap and Ride at the Beach!
So excited I woke up earlier than usual!


----------



## Miq (Jun 23, 2019)

Easy to see how windy it was each night by the surface of the canal.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 23, 2019)

Went out for a quick sunset ride...The sun was way too far away!!  

Fremont, CA. July 23 sunset 8:33 pm.

8:36 pm...




8:44 pm...





Great evening for a ride!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2019)

Last night's sunset.


----------



## Miq (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2019)

Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Awesome Pics!
Happy Sunday!
Riding Day!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## Miq (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2019)

Happy Sunday!



Thanks for the bump @Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting @Sven @Miq @birdzgarage @Kickstand3  great shots!


----------



## COB (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting on Sunday @Hammerhead @Sven @Miq


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2019)

Stingray sunrise


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 11, 2019)

The 47 klunker


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 17, 2019)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2019)

Sunrise on the Patuxent River. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Aug 25, 2019)

A chilly sunrise in Chaptico .


----------



## Miq (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
This is sunrise in Newport lately.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2019)

Sunset pics from the last few days. Happy Sunday enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## COB (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2019)

This one couldn't wait till Sunday. The red schwinn with a red sky


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting sunrise and sunset Bike pics today, and every Sunday.
Looking for @saladshooter pic in this thread too please.


----------



## Miq (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 1, 2019)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 1, 2019)

Day end #1 Shelby



Day end #2 Shelby.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Light It!


----------



## Miq (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m still geeking out on the great red sky pics from @birdzgarage last week. Just killer!

Stormset here tonight


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 1, 2019)

Tdf 2019


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 8, 2019)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Let's Ride!


----------



## Miq (Sep 8, 2019)

Sunset with lightning 






Happy Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 8, 2019)

Good morning,first ride on my brand new specialized camber carbon comp 29.i race the sun to this spot at least once a week


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 15, 2019)

Yup,good morning from me and my buddy Mike t .


----------



## Sven (Sep 22, 2019)

Almost 7 am and the sun is just starting  to peak over the trees. Fall is here!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunsets from the past few evenings.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Sep 22, 2019)

This week's favs:


----------



## Miq (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)

HAPPY SUNDAY!!!
You guys Rock!
BIG Smiles!


----------



## Kstone (Sep 22, 2019)

Great ride and hang out at @Howard Gordon's. There are much better group pics to come from others I bet.






He was kind enough to let us play on his gorgeous bike


----------



## Kstone (Sep 22, 2019)

Lol. Wrong thread. Oh well. Hahahaha


----------



## mike j (Sep 22, 2019)

Keep 'em coming, sooner or later it will be sunset. Here's another one, a little out of the box too.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Kstone said:


> Lol. Wrong thread. Oh well. Hahahaha



Happy Sunday.
Come on, I know you have some bikes and sunset shots, today is the day, light it!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunset work in progress!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Really good light rides this week.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sequence shot that I don't know which one's best??
Artistic opinion please @Kstone


----------



## Kstone (Sep 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Sequence shot that I don't know which one's best??
> Artistic opinion please @Kstone
> View attachment 1067883View attachment 1067884



The first one makes it look like you're a superhero and controlling the sun orb


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 24, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1067334
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Beautiful!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy Sunday. A few from this week.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting today!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kstone said:


> The first one makes it look like you're a superhero and controlling the sun orb



I'm nobody special.
I dig the thought though.
What if the Sun has the power, it flows through the living Vessel, riding the "Hand-crafted Transport Vehicle", beaming reflective "Light For All!"


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2019)

A few from this week.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (Oct 6, 2019)

The sun is somewhere behind all those clouds


----------



## Greeced lightning (Oct 6, 2019)

....


----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting light shots today and every Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2019)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1074793View attachment 1074794




I like the reflections in the water.   Liquid mirror.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 13, 2019)

Sunrise on the Patuxent River


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

No Sunrise in North Texas still a beautiful day 
Enjoy the Ride! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Oct 13, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miq (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2019)

wrong thread, deleted.

mea culpa


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2019)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2019)

*Light For All*


----------



## gkeep (Oct 20, 2019)

Sunset ride along the beach on a warm still evening. Stopped for a photo at Victorian Cottage that goes all out with TOC style decorations every year.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
I love that shot Frank. I think Scott @37fleetwood posted it on the 1st *Sunday  *this thread was started.
I totally dig it's "Top of the Page" 38
here's another Scott shot.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Oct 27, 2019)

@Hammerhead I dig that purple sky and moon pic!!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 27, 2019)

Sunday evening sunset in North Texas on the 1929 Westfield.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
@Cory took this today at the Cycle Swap


----------



## Miq (Oct 27, 2019)

@Cory catching the good light again!

Tonight at the park


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2019)

NICE!
Happy Sunday!












I stood in awe of the beauty for a little while, watching the changes, taking another pic.
Pics do not do justice to being there.
Thanks for contributing to this thread; on Sunday.


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2019)

Good  Sunday morning
Live Newtowne State Park


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## COB (Nov 3, 2019)

I was in Florida a couple weeks ago for Biketoberfest. I did not have a bicycle with me when this sunrise photo opportunity presented itself but I thought I would share it anyway. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 3, 2019)

Elgin Twin Bar


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2019)

It's still Sunday


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 3, 2019)

I can park one of my schwinn cycle trucks in rhat line?


----------



## Miq (Nov 3, 2019)

@COB Great light!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 3, 2019)

Afternoon ride with the dropouts. Perfect evening.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Riding Day!


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2019)

@crazyhawk Great light & tire highlights!










Happy Sunday!


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 10, 2019)

Miq said:


> @crazyhawk Great light & tire highlights!
> 
> View attachment 1093252View attachment 1093253View attachment 1093254View attachment 1093255
> Happy Sunday!



And that pic of the ball game under the lights in the background of your pic is sweet!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## COB (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Miq (Nov 17, 2019)

Sunday Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 24, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Nov 24, 2019)

~Happy Sunday~






























I caught lots of good sunsets this week.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunday!





Miq said:


> ~Happy Sunday~





Miq said:


> I caught lots of good sunsets this week.



Happy Sunday Indeed!
Cycle swap Sunday Too!
Yes @Miq you did! Nice!!
Thanks for saving them up for the SunDay Thread.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 1, 2019)

Happy Sunday, 13 degrees here and snow on the way. Hope you all stay warm and dry.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Riding Day!!
Perfect weather to ride the Beach.
Thanks for posting @Hammerhead on Sunday.
I get more sun-rise than sun-set shots typically. :eek:


----------



## Miq (Dec 1, 2019)

Some great light this week @tripple3 @Hammerhead !







Have a great Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 8, 2019)

Happy Sunday, wow this week flew by. Snowing and or overcast most of the week here. So only a few pictures.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 15, 2019)

Happy Sunday, gray and rainy all week here. So not many sunset shots.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Today.
Sunrise and sunset pics.


----------



## Miq (Dec 15, 2019)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunday, gray and rainy all week here. So not many sunset shots



I took one where I'm working.
You can see the color sky out the roll-up, the morning I rode to work; no pics. And Moon-set that AM.
Fog at sunrise makes me think of Christmas!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy Sunday; Merry Christmas! Peace on Earth! Light for All!


----------



## dogdart (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2019)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Miq (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2019)

Happy Sunday!
I dragged this pic by @rcole45 from WBDYRT  Nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday. First one of the New Year.


----------



## Sven (Jan 5, 2020)

*GOOD SUNDAY MORNING TO YOU ALL. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Happy New year of Sundays!
Thanks for posting here; on Sunday.





Rise Christmas morning above. (2 pics)
Below is New Year's Eve ride to work; howling headwinds the whole way.



Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2020)

Great Sunday ride today; 58 miles on Syracuse.
There are pics that my phone turns into 2 different lighting shots.
Sometimes it's obvious which one is better, other times I like them both.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 5, 2020)

Sometimes getting the right sunset light is tough
Here are my two best attempts 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 5, 2020)

Sometimes getting the right sunset light is tough
Here are my two best attempts 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy Sunday, cold snow and rain all week here. So not much riding for me.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy Sunday you all. Almost 63° here.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2020)

Happy Sunday!





Out flying with the birds @sunrise


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here, on Sunday.
Marty posted a nice shot last night on WBDYRT @cyclingday 
I will wait to see if he posts it here today; please.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2020)

HAPPY SUNDAY MORNING! A very cloudy morning in St. Marys Co. MD. I see @Hammerhead has some snow and brother @tripple3 has a wonderful Cali
beach sun rise. Enjoy the beauty..before we are taxed for it. LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## sccruiser (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunset after the Rolling Relics first ride of 2020. Alameda Ca.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2020)

I pulled out an old favorite rider this morning.
Lots and lots of miles and smiles with this one.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday, hope everyone has a great week. Ride safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Jan 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here today; and every Sunday!





Bao @lounging came over Friday early for a Light ride.
Better than pics can portray.


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2020)

HAPPY SUNDAY..the sun is somewhere behind the clouds


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy Sunday, Ride safe have fun and enjoy.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2020)

Good Sunday morning to you all from the Pax River.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 2, 2020)

Lots of good light this week!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy SUNDAY!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy Sunday have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here today, Sunday.





Every day that I get to ride, to the end of the peninsula, I exclaim, "Look How Good it is!"
Truly Blessed!


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Shots from Leonardtown MD


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 9, 2020)

Great light this week from everyone!  @Hammerhead I dig the frozen moon set pics a lot.  I would have gotten frozen to my saddle. 













Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)

Well ..another Sunday has gone by us..See ya next week.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2020)

Not mine, pulled from another thread, Sunday.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 9, 2020)

Seattle sundown. 
1977 Gary Littlejohn Fire [emoji91] Road
as found with GLJ Forks. 
You never see these forks. 
For those of you who do not know,
Gary Littlejohn was a Hollywood stuntman who built some of the first BMX bikes and also made custom Motorcycle gas tanks. 

A great current day tribute to the Hollywood Stuntman as Brad Pitt did so in tonight’s acceptance speech for an Academy Award Oscar !


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Sunday have a safe and fun week. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Sunday. From the east to the west of this country and across the pond. The sun always shines on the CABE World.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Happy Sunday.
Another great one posted in another thread by Frank @cyclonecoaster.com  on another day.


----------



## Miq (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

Uggghh I'm late. Posted Monday at 12:39am.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2020)

Happy Sunday. Hope everyone has a safe week. Have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here, Sunday.


----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2020)

Another Sunday has come and gone.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 23, 2020)

Happy Sunday
A few from today's 50s degree winter day in Pittsburgh


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)

Happy Sunday gang!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Riding day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2020)

Happy Sunday


----------



## tech549 (Mar 1, 2020)

grandson and I out on a early ride,with Donald and the rear steer!!


----------



## Miq (Mar 1, 2020)

Great week of sets here!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

See ya next SUNDAY!


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Check your clock is Saving Daylight.
Sunrise and sunset is _*Later*_ now.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2020)

Happy Sunday and good daylight savings to everyone.


----------



## Sven (Mar 8, 2020)

Good DLST morning to you all. The early birds are out I see.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2020)

This shot was kind of dark, so I played around with it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Mar 15, 2020)

@tripple3 great shots!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Miq said:


> @tripple3 great shots!



Thank you Brother; I dig 'em all.
Pics don't do these morning light rides, their due awe.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2020)

Still some awesome pictures @tripple3 and everyone else has some awesome pictures this Sunday also.
Another one from earlier this week. Still had a bit of snow.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Still some awesome pictures @tripple3



Thanks. I take a lot sometimes; delete most of them as they all look alike.







These are today.
I pedaled away when it stopped raining.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

No rain here today so took the Phantom down the tracks


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is safe and well. No bike in the first picture, was waiting in line at the grocery store Saturday morning. Be civil and stay safe.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Mar 22, 2020)

Happy Sunday to you all. Be safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2020)

Awesome pics again; Sunday!
Balancing, Have Fun/Be Safe = Bike Ride


----------



## crazyhawk (Mar 22, 2020)

Morning ride on the bike that got me interested in old bikes. My $5 camelback Speedster.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2020)

A grand Sunday sunrise today.


----------



## crazyhawk (Mar 22, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> A grand Sunday sunrise today.
> View attachment 1160123



Now that's how you start a day.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Now that's how you start a day.



Yes, as often as I get to; which is far more than I deserve.






Above pics Friday^^  Below pics Saturday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy Sunday stay safe and well.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2020)

Beautiful pics again here today; thanks for posting Sunday sunrise and sunset photos.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2020)

...a lil' affernoon bump, only on Sunday!


----------



## mrg (Mar 29, 2020)

River park on my 54 Jag


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday. Stay healthy and ride safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2020)

This is The Day! Palm Sunday; Hosanna in the Highest!





Light For All







I wave my palms everyday; Hallelujah!


----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Next Sunday is Easter!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter Sunday. Stay healthy everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter Sunday morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Easter Sunday.



Indeed!
Celebrate Resurrection Sunday!
What  if  you  believe?
Light For All


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)

It's still SUNDAY!
Thanks for posting here.









A couple different rides out on the Flyer this week.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes it is still Sunday. A few more from me this week. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2020)

Another week has come and gone.


----------



## Miq (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter!


----------



## hotrod (Apr 17, 2020)

april in Nebraska. this fell yesterday afternoon into evening. most snow we have had all winter. mid 40`s today. high 60`s tomorrow. crazy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2020)

Good morning and Happy Sunday. Hope everyone is safe and well. Have an awesome week all. Finally getting some decent weather here for the most part. Did have a bit of snow yesterday, didn't stick to the ground though. Have fun stay healthy and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2020)

Good Sunrise Sunday to the CABE World


----------



## Miq (Apr 19, 2020)

Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting sunrise and sunset shots here today, and every Sunday!





Above pics Monday; ends of the rainbow came together over my head, as I pedaled flying along the cliffs, HB.






Tuesday was great too; mama coyote strolling along.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice evening ride on a late 49’s Colson.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's SUNSET Easter Sunday:


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)

*Unfortunately...Not Today*


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday everyone. No lightening here itis cloudy though. Here are some pictures from this weeks rides. And one from last Saturday. Be safe and stay healthy. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Light For All


----------



## Miq (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice pink to the north tonight.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Stay healthy and ride safe everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2020)

Good Sunrise Sunday  to you all. I guess I rode the "stationwagon" hard and fast, looking at the front sprocket...LOL.


----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2020)

Happy SUNday!
Thanks for your posts here today, and every Sunday.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 3, 2020)

4/30/20 sunset, Fremont CA.

7:22 p.m. thru my sunglasses...






7:54 p.m.





8:04 p.m.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 3, 2020)

..


----------



## TheWindrider (May 3, 2020)

End of day ride at the lake with the 77 Colnago Super.


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2020)

Good Sunday Sunrise to you all.



To you and your's , Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Mothers' Day!
I don't think I posted this sunset in Oakland from last year.


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2020)

Sunrise 05/06






Moon setting just before sun rising 05/07








Sunrise 05/08




It was a good week, even with the grey gloomy days', reflections of light.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 17, 2020)

Happy Sunday. I hope everyone is safe and well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2020)

Glorious SUNday!
Thanks for posting Awesome pictures again, here today and every SUNday.





05/13/2020 early morning light ride.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 17, 2020)

Sunset last night in Fremont, CA...Elgin Oriole.








Great evening for a sunset ride!!


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2020)

Sunrise days in order, 14th, 15th, 16th, 17th.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2020)

Good Sunday morning. Hope all are well this Memorial weekend have fun and enjoy. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here today, and every Sunday.



Pretty weak week for color....


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2020)

Just before I went to bed tonight, my buddy bird posted this 



Nice one @birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Post your Sun-rise & Sun-set & Bike pics here today, please.
Drag them here from other threads; it's SUNDAY....



Thanks people, for participating, posting pretty pics.
Peace


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Stay safe and have fun. 




















Enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers . I was excited to have my girlfriend with me being that she’s a cancer patient. She was having a good day . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2020)

Happy Sunrise
After weeks on end , the sun has finally graced southern Maryland.





Hope everyone is safe from both the COVID-19 and the riots.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 31, 2020)

Friday evening sunset...
7:58 pm




8:28 pm




Great evening for a ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Happy Sunday!

Thanks for all the beauty-posts of the sun.



Halo around the sun, pic through my polarized Raybans.
Sunrise on my way to work one morning this week. (below)


----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2020)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all. Stay safe.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 7, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2020)

a few more from this week...


----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2020)

Good sunrise Sunday  to you all. Hope all are well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy Sunday
  Everyone Enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2020)

OH my my! You guys are Lightin' it up today!
Happy SUNday!










So this week was clear sky sunrise, Mon. thru Thursday.
Yup, different days.




...lightin' up the power lines!


----------



## SKPC (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jun 14, 2020)

Rode out to my local sunset spot...Schwinn Panther.

Official Sunset time 8:31 pm, Fremont, CA.

8:30 pm...




8:41 pm...




Great evening for a sunset ride!


----------



## Sven (Jun 21, 2020)

Didnt mean to get Dr Suess on you all


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day ! 
 Every one Enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Happy Father’s Day!
Happy 1st day of Summer!
...another “best-day-o’-the-year “



it was a very very lovely, cloudy morning, riding week.:eek:


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1215791



That is definitely SUN setting low.
There's a whole thread for shadow shots, I have a few.
They're just not usually as colorful as sunsets & sunrise pics...
Thanks for contributing to this SUNDAY thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Post up some sunrise and sunset shots with a bike or three, please; and thank-you.
Too cloudy down here this week, but my buddy Bird @birdzgarage got a couple on Wednesday; I like this dude.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy Sunday, hope all are well.
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 28, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers ! No sunrise here in north Texas but still looking forward to a awesome day. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Sven (Jun 28, 2020)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all from downtown, Leonardtown. Hope you and yours are safe and healthy. And your fleet's wheels a rollin'


----------



## Bike Guy (Jun 28, 2020)

Sunset



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2020)

Good sunrise Sunday to you all. Hope everyone had a great 4th.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers hope everyone had a nice 4th . Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy Sunday. Hope everyone had a safe Independence Day. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 5, 2020)

4 1/2 hour ride ending with a sunset view heading home...

8:17 pm...




8:27 pm, with sunglass filter...




Fremont, CA.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2020)

*


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2020)

View attachment 1227486
Good Sunday morning to you all. Hope everyone is well. This was taken yesterday,  giving my knees a break today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

The picture isn't showing up?


Sven said:


> View attachment 1227486
> Good Sunday morning to you all. Hope everyone is well. This was taken yesterday,  giving my knees a break today.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2020)

Try this again.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> The picture isn't showing up?



Thanks  for the heads up ,@Hammerhead


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 12, 2020)

#specializedcambercarboncomp29er


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Great Sun Shots posted today; and every Sunday here.
Thanks for playin'



No colorful pics in a bit, so repeat 02-27-2019


----------



## Sven (Jul 19, 2020)

Good Sunrise Sunday. Hope this post finds everyone well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2020)

Good Sunday to all


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 19, 2020)

So I believe I may have given my neighbor @marklachapelle  the vintage bug sold him this beautiful 36 Westernflyer/Shelby Moto bike a few months back . He is now a Caber also . Here’s Marks and my ride as we take off into the Sunset for a early cruise. Every one Play it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting here today.


----------



## Wheeler (Jul 19, 2020)

Sun Rise....Sun Set...Sun Rise...Sun Set...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Happy Sunday evening.
These are from earlier, same ride as above; yesterday.


----------



## Axlerod (Jul 19, 2020)

Unfortunately no bikes in my sunset


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2020)

Happy Sunrise Sunday! Hope all are well.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise Sunday! Hope all are well.



YES! Affirmative, positive, absolutely.
...and it's Cycle-swap Sunday too!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Happy Sunrise


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Kstone (Jul 26, 2020)

Missed the summer sunsets <3 it's been a while since I've enjoyed it


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2020)

Good Sunday morning to you all. Hope all are well. An early morning shot in Chaptico.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Happy Sunrise



Real nice looking yesterday Rolando @Kickstand3 



And another from @bficklin yesterday too.
Below:



...and yet another beauty from Katie @Kstone posted Tuesday; wow!




Happy week to next SUNDAY!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2020)

Good Sunday morning everyone. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting sunrise and sunset shots here today, and every Sunday!


----------



## Sven (Aug 9, 2020)

Good Sunday morning.  Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope all are well and have an awesome week.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 9, 2020)

S..


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting amazing sun shots on this thread.


----------



## Miq (Aug 9, 2020)

Finally made it out for a sunset.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 13, 2020)

I know,its not Sunday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 16, 2020)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2020)

Happy SUNday!
almost like double-Sun.
I look forward to Sunday Posts, all week long.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/ Sunset Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Happy SUNday!
Thanks for posting sun-rise & sun-set bike pics this Sunday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Good sunrise/sunset Sunday everyone. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 23, 2020)

Best time of the day


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 23, 2020)

Unfortunately the sky is red from wildfire smoke


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Best time of the day



Yes it is. Pictures? @Kickstand3  You take some AWESOME sunrise/sunset pictures. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday all. Rainy or overcast most of the week here. But was able to catch a few pictures. Hope everyone is able to get out for a ride and has an awesome week. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 30, 2020)

Tracy, CA. - Saturday night...7:21 p.m.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting awesome pics of Sunrise and Sunset, on Sunday, with bikes too! 
SUPER-Awesome!!









Pedal up for ride down.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for noticing the light.
Thanks for checking out, and posting PICS of bikes, while you had the privilege of enjoying the beginning or ending of the Day.
my friends, today is SUNDAY, let's see 'em.... @birdzgarage @Miq @Hammerhead @Arfsaidthebee @fordmike65 @lounging 
@cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @plentymoreofya


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. I feel privileged every day that see the Sunrise or Sunset. Agreed that @tripple3 @birdzgarage @Kickstand3 @Arfsaidthebee @Miq @cyclonecoaster.com @Dazed & Confused @cyclingday @fordmike65 and @allotmoreofyou, take some AWESOME Sunrise/Sunset pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 6, 2020)

The 47 klunker at seaside Park in ventura ca yesterday morning.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2020)

A great day.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey hey, Happy SUNDAY!
Sunrise, sunset....
Thanks for Checking out and posting pics on this SUNday Thread.
Weird week for sunlight here in SoCal.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 13, 2020)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
I absolutely positively LOVE the pics posted here in this SUNday thread.
Thank you ALL for joining in and posting SunLight shots from this planet spinning 'round her.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2020)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope all are well and have an awesome Sunday. @tripple3  I really enjoy this thread also and seeing everyone's pictures. Thank you all.
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 20, 2020)

This is from Livermore, Ca wine country...Yesterday.

7:02 pm


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. I hope that you all have had a great week. Be safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 27, 2020)

No Sunrise here in North Texas, but still a awesome day to ride


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2020)

Happy SUNday!
No color in the Rise/Set here, but great to be upright and out with it!



Thanks for posting and checking out the Beauty.

Tag my pal @birdzgarage because he's caught some light lately.


----------



## Miq (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Morning Cabers ! Get out and Ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 4, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2020)

Happy SUNday!
Thanks for posting and liking the thread.
Better every day....
















Full moon setting too; "...lesser Light to govern the night...." Gen. 1:16


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
I am away from computer and my bikes today, so I pulled an old favorite.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 11, 2020)

Good morning and Happy Sunday.  Not much of a Sunrise/Sunset week here. So a couple of older pictures as well. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 
Monday 10/05/2020



Thursday  10/08/2020


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 11, 2020)

Good Morning 
  Happy Sunday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 18, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 18, 2020)

Morning Cabers


----------



## Sven (Oct 18, 2020)

Good Morning brothers and sisters of the CABE World. Finally a Sunday here that it hasn't rained.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2020)

Newport Beach


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 25, 2020)

No Sunrise here in North Texas , but still fun heading into town for breakfast with my love, a chilly 54 here


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 25, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Not much of a Sunrise/Sunset week here. So one from this week and others are from earlier. Stay safe and be well everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2020)

2 of 3 Sons + sunset!
Great Weeks of SUNdays.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to all.  I hope everyone has a great week and is able to get out for a ride. Stay safe and be well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2020)

Riding off into the sunset, 2020 style.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy Sunrise Sunday.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 1, 2020)

This was what we came back to from our trip to memory lane from New Mexico! Sunrise coming home...
















Nice sunset in Albuquerque New Mexico.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy SUNday; riding Day.
Last Sunday Merry Christmas sunset ride, gorgeous for more than an hour.....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello Caber's Hope you.!!! and yours.!!! are doing great.! & Stay safe.!
Ride on this one. (13/miles) Total.







 Ride.! really.
(1937).R.master 
Good & Smooth.!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 1, 2020)

Halloween evening in So Cal - Orange,county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Sunrise/Sunset posting thread.
Thanks for posting; and liking this SUNDAY thread.
2 from yesterday:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday all.


----------



## Miq (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2020)

2 pics Syracuse, Thursday morning;
1 pic DELMAR, Friday morning.
Enjoy every day!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 15, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to all. Some old some new enjoy. Be well and stay safe.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2020)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2020)

Deluxe Hornet on Coyote creek at sunset, can't wait for daylight savings to start, I wish it was year round!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 22, 2020)

Good morning everyone and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. 
Some new pictures 









Some older pictures


----------



## Sven (Nov 22, 2020)

Sunrise on my newly acquired Kabuki 12 speed


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2020)

Good Morning Cabers, No Sunrise here in North Texas , but still a awesome day to ride. Everyone Pay it Safe and Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 29, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Been riding the recliner all week with kidney stones. So no Sunrises or Sunsets for me. All pictures  are from earlier. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Been riding the recliner all week with kidney stones.



Relax and get well soon!
Happy SUNday!
Several days all look the same.....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

Another beautiful sunday in upstate


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 29, 2020)

Coffee Cruze at Myrtle Beach before the wife wakes up. Love to ride my ratted 64 Columbia Firebolt on Ocean Drive. My favorite MB coffee shop is on the Boardwalk next to The Bowery where country superstars Alabama got their start.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2020)

1936 Clipper 11/28/2020
Santa Ana River mouth, Pacific Ocean


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunrise and Sunset shots here today, and every Sunday, Awesome!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 6, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. I hope that you all had a great week. Be safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2020)

another beautiful one today


----------



## Sven (Dec 6, 2020)

Can't seem to get a sunrise lately, cloudy or rain. So I guess I'll catch the sun fall.


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2020)

Ya, I got the same problem with sunrise, my pillow always gets in the way!


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2020)

Happy Sunday! Merry Christmas!! Let's Light it up!!!












I dig that gif @Sven 
I'm not comp. savvy enough to post like that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 13, 2020)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset  Sunday to all. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Some new






Some older


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2020)

Its december 13th and Im outside in a tshirt cleaning a project that would have either waited or made a mess in the garage. Another beautiful morning.


----------



## Sven (Dec 13, 2020)

The sun is starting to set. Time to put the hetd back on the stable.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday Cabers. I hope everyone is safe and well. Been a tough Sunrise/Sunset week for me, so a few from last week and earlier.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy Sunday!
Merry Christmas!
Thanks for posting and liking this SUNday thread.











12/20/2020 1936 Electric at HB Power Plant.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2020)

WOW!
It's Sunday!
Sun won't be up for hours, it's Cycle Swap Sunday.
Sunrises only from me again; morning person, up early drinking coffee and Cabein'


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 27, 2020)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone had a great Christmas and week. Same spot three days apart. The snow didn't last long, no complaints from me. 
Hammerhead 
12/23/2020



12/26/2020


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 3, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday all. Have a safe and Happy New Year.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy new year of SUNdays, sunrises and sunsets, and a Full-Moon-set....
















looking for beauty....


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2021)

41 Henderson from the top of the parking structure.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 10, 2021)

Good morning CABER'S I  hope all had a great week. Not much of a sunrise/sunset week here. I did get a couple,so some new and some older pics. Stay healthy and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset pics here today, and every SUNDAY!
I've been riding to work in the dark.
This is from last Sunday riding 1934 AIRFLYTE.
Light it!


----------



## Sven (Jan 10, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to the CABE World. Hoping all are well. My '59 Higgins Flightliner at Tudor Hall for the shot.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for checking out, liking, and posting awesome pics of Sunrise/Sunsets with bikes,
on Sunday!
















Enjoy the day; and everyday....!


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2021)

Good Sunday morning ! Hope all are well. Beautiful 30° morning,


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Be safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 17, 2021)

Great shots, that first one is spectacular.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2021)

Happy Sunday everyone. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for Bumpin' @Hammerhead 
Love all the pics posted here.
Sunday! Sunshine! SUNday!



...someone left the gate open last Sunday...















...green-light, Go straight...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Tripp


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2021)

Good Sunday morning to the CABE! Hope all are well.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunlight bumpin'


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunset this evening.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for checking out this "Day Specific" Thread, Liking & Posting....
Flip it to the bright side....


----------



## mike j (Jan 31, 2021)

Ridin' in the snow, a lot more comin'.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 31, 2021)

mike j said:


> Ridin' in the snow, a lot more comin'.
> 
> View attachment 1348421



That's awesome! Might have to sneak that on as my wallpaper at the office... Cool pic!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. Some from this week, some older ones too. Stay healthy, have fun and enjoy the ride. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy SUNday!
Thanks for posting and Loving this thread, today, and every SUNDAY!!!
















...droppin' in to Newport Beach yesterday, kinda Fast....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 7, 2021)

Another day closer to spring, Have a great safe day all!


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Yes @coasterbrakejunkie1969 one day closer to spring yeah! Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mike j (Feb 7, 2021)

....


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Happy SUNDAY!
St. Valentine's Day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 21, 2021)

Sunday Sunday Sunday. Good morning CABER'S, hope all have an awesome day.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Sunshine is good for you!












Above and below, same day/ride, sunrise to sunset.












Beauty everywhere....


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2021)

@Hammerhead , my Artic Brother from another mother. Great shots.
Good  Sunday morning to all. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 21, 2021)

Good Sunday Sun shiny morning! Coffee and this view!


----------



## mike j (Feb 21, 2021)

Happy Sunday, March is right around the corner.


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2021)

Another week has come and gone. Hope everyone has a great and safe upcoming week.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2021)

Sundown Sunday, February 21, 2021


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
A nice sunrise week, for riding at the beach...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Top Of The Page
Should always have a PIC.
Last pic posted of same bike/place: Friday, this is Saturday.





very similar, but the tide is a bit lower next day.
Whoops DUH!
Missed it by one post....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2021)

Top-O-Page Action shot!





Happy SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2021)

No sunrise visible here today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 28, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Was able to get a couple of sunset shots this week between the ice, sleet and snow storms. This week I will try to feature how drastic the weather change can be here in New Hampshire. All photos were taken in relatively the same spot within 20 feet or so, at the golf course up the street. I will include the dates the pictures were taken. Enjoy, stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead 



12/01/2020



12/06/2020



12/20/2020



12/23/2020



12/26/2020



12/28/2020



12/30/2020



01/08/2021



01/09/2021



01/24/2021



02/11/2021



02/26/2021


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> All photos were taken in relatively the same spot within 20 feet or so,




Mother nature surly keeps you on your toes, great  pics


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday Morning!  Hope this post finds everyone well. Less than two weeks until Spring!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunrise & Sunset shots with Bicycles!
And for looking & liking thru this thread, today; SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope all are well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Mar 7, 2021)

Sunset time in Fremont, CA...

5:55 pm




6:00 pm...





6:17 pm...




6:38 pm...


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2021)

Almost sunset! on the 38 Klunker!


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2021)

Good Sunday Morning!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Day-Light Savings starts today.









Thanks for your participation;
today and every Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday fellow Caber's.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday fellow Caber's.



YES! back-at-cha' Y'all.
Happy SUNday!!!




light reflections...








Green Light, go Straight...
Substation; Power & Light...




another rider met riding, grew up in a house in C.M., under the far right high-Voltage Power lines...




Fun/Sun day;
i'll be back...


----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday morning  to the CABE world from Leonardtown


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2021)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2021)

Happy Sunday CABE gang!. The Sunrise at Solomons Island behind my '59 Higgjns Flightliner . I celebrated the Sunday ritual  yesterday, as today a little rain must fall.


----------



## Miq (Mar 28, 2021)

Happy Sunday,


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter!
...on the first day of the week,
...rose up early, while it was still dark....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 4, 2021)

Sunrise Flyers for Light!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2021)

Wishing you all a wonderful and safe Easter Sunday.


----------



## ian (Apr 4, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Easter!
> ...on the first day of the week,
> ...rose up early, while it was still dark....
> View attachment 1385293



Sunrise services?
Have a great day!


----------



## Miq (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2021)

ian said:


> Sunrise services?



YES! every Day. at the river-trail.
Happy SUNday!








It's Sunday!
Let's see those Sunrise & Sunset shots with a bike please.
Today is The Day....


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2021)

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING! The sun has risen, I woke up on this side of the dirt and I'm riding a bike. Can't ask for more than that


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Miq (Apr 11, 2021)

Sunset on the canal. 




Happy Sunday!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 11, 2021)

More fun on Blu’s tandem.


----------



## dogdart (Apr 11, 2021)

It's still Sunday...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Day-Specific thread for Sunrise/Sunset pics, with bikes, on Sunday.
Awesome contributions here weekly from all over America and the World.


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2021)

Happy Sunday from AZ.  We had some great sunsets this week


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday Morning CABE world. Looking like a great day to ride!
Here you see my project PMX (Pack Mule X) at the Pax River.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2021)

WOW some AWESOME pictures by all. Not sure if mine are worthy. Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope all are well, stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 1385300



This one is definitely worthy @Hammerhead!
Simply stunning!

Great photos from many posters, keep it up!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 25, 2021)

Good morning Cabers . Ran into a family of deer this morning


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone.


----------



## Miq (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting your amazing SUN-shots with bikes.




weird fog-bank hangin' low at sun-rise. ^^^


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2021)

Thanks for posting Sunrise and Sunset shots with your bikes today;
and every Sunday.
Pretty weak week for color here;
awesome to be free, to ride, to laugh....


----------



## Sven (May 2, 2021)

Good Morning all.  I was able to catch the Sunrise before the sun disappeared behind the clouds. My new configured '63 rat American. 






Have a great day gang.


----------



## Miq (May 2, 2021)

HAPPY SUNDAY everyone!  I was lucky enough to catch some nice light this week.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2021)

No Sunrise here in North Texas, but still a nice day to ride every one enjoy.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 2, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2021)

Sorry no bike in pic, I was on it when I took this.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2021)

Good morning everyone. Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2021)

Beautiful Mothers day, having or had a mom is one thing we all have in common.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mothers' Day!
Pics are Grey from OC coast, all week.
Love overCast cover; 
Brightness shines through....
















Thanks for posting Sunrise & Sunset pics here, Sunday, from all over the World!


----------



## ian (May 9, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Mothers' Day!
> Pics are Grey from OC coast, all week.
> Love overCast cover;
> Brightness shines through....
> ...



G'mornin' Tripp!


----------



## Miq (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day.


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mothers Day. Ride Safe.


----------



## Sven (May 16, 2021)

Good Sunday morning gang. Been away for a bit assisisting with a level 5 hoard clean up . I have come back home to the CABE. Ride Safe


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Hope you all have an awesome day.


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2021)

Hey there, Happy Sunday!
"Grey May" here all week.
It's awesome to see Sun shots from all over the world,
on SUNDAY!



Pic not mine, but i like it.


----------



## Miq (May 16, 2021)

Glad you made it back safely @Sven !  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 16, 2021)

Riding and fishing today...Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Pics are not mine, obviously.

Love to see your Sunrise/Sunset & Bicycle pics;

Every SUNday.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 23, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has a spectacular day. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (May 23, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday.  Hope all are doing well. Enjoy the day and....Ride Safe Gang!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 23, 2021)

Unfortunately no sunrise, lots of rain lately, but it is still Sunday 
Every one enjoy


----------



## Miq (May 23, 2021)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sven (May 30, 2021)

Sunday greetings to CABErs worldwide. Hope all of you, families and friends are well. 




Ride and be safe gang!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday hope all are well. And are able to get out and enjoy the day. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2021)

You guys are Awesome!
Grey May here still....
I love to see the SUN color pics with your bicycles;
On Sunday!



Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (May 30, 2021)

Happy holiday Sunday.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 30, 2021)

Sunset ride today...
Fremont, CA. Sunset 8:22 pm...

8:01pm







8:20pm...




Great day for a Sunset ride!


----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday Morning to the CABE world.  Enjoy this day and everyday.
 Be Safe Gang !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Sunrise has been color-less here;
rode to the beach for sunset twice this week.🥰
Pics are tough to pick, for me.
Heading in or heading out?
Silhouettes are cool....😀




















Awesome to see Sunrise/Sunset & Bicycle pics from all Y'all.😍


----------



## Miq (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 6, 2021)

Sunday sunset….nice after dinner ride tonight.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 7, 2021)

Colson Tandem.


----------



## Sven (Jun 13, 2021)

Good  Sunrise Sunday to you all. Have a great day and great week!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope you all have an awesome day. 
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Happy SUNDAY!
Thanks for posting Sun-rise & Sun-set pics with bikes here today;
and every SUNDAY!
tough to time and still COLORLESS 🥰


----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 20, 2021)

..Happy Sunrise


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 20, 2021)

Sun setting with a little Colson….


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the Sunrise/Sunset pics with bikes, or trikes on SUNDAY!
tag my pal Bird @birdzgarage 'cause he got some this week.🥰
Post 'em up please.😃


----------



## spleeft (Jun 20, 2021)

Assateague Island, Md USA


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2021)

HAPPY SUNRISE SUNDAY  &
HAPPY FATHRS DAY TO THOSE WHO ARE AS WELL.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. And Happy Father's day to all the Dad's out there.


----------



## Sven (Jun 27, 2021)

Greetings to all on this Sunrise Sunday . Wishing you all the best this day and all days.  Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Good morning Cabers . Get out and Enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset and Bike pics today, 
and every SUNDAY!
Only 1 for me this week, light rays shining through.🥰





Hoping my pal Bird posts today @birdzgarage 
Lots of PALS here on theCABE.com 
SUNDAY Sunday Sunday.....


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset and Bike pics today,
> and every SUNDAY!
> Only 1 for me this week, light rays shining through.🥰
> ...



Mornin' Tripp!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2021)

Morning sun on the champion from the other day.maybe ill get another after my coffee this morning @tripple3


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2021)

I put new pads and pedals on the Robinson pro so i took it out in the neighborhood to get some sunrise pics for you mark


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Good morning and Happy 4th


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> so i took it out in the neighborhood to get some sunrise pics for you mark



Thanks Bird; Dig 'em!
Thank you to all Sun rise/set picture taker/posters here on SUNDAY!
Happy 4th of July!
Just a dark pic after sunset on 
Summer Solstice, June 21, 2021




Diggin' this old Beach Cruzer A Lot!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday and Happy 4th of July to all. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
My pal bird lives highDesert 
above the "marine layer"
lovin' life....🥰







birdzgarage said:


> maybe @tripple3 will repost one of these on Sunday. I always forget



Thanks for the tag/reminder @birdzgarage 
Enjoy!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has an awesome day. 



For the folks in the heat wave areas. Sending a bit of cool your way.


----------



## ian (Jul 11, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has an awesome day.
> View attachment 1444564
> For the folks in the heat wave areas. Sending a bit of cool your way.
> View attachment 1444565
> View attachment 1444566



Nice ride and beautiful surroundings!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning sleepyheads


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/ Sunset Sunday to everyone. Hope you all have an awesome day. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning sleepyheads



Morning!





Happy Sunday!
*Thanks* for posting Sunrise and sunset pics with bikes today;
and every SUNDAY!🥰
photo credit to @birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey, Hey, Shout out to the moderators doing awesome clearing,
Thank you!☺️
Today, shortly after sun-rise.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Sunrise/Sunset shots with bikes.
Sunday SUNDAY *SUNDAY!🥰






*
Some nice pics in that other thread, by @The classic roll 

Post up some SUN setting/rising BIKE pics today,
and Every Sunday.... @Arfsaidthebee @birdzgarage 
And weekly Sunday regular posters, Thanks! Love 'em All.🥰


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 25, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Sunrise/Sunset shots with bikes.
> Sunday SUNDAY *SUNDAY!🥰
> View attachment 1451670
> ...



Thanks appreciate that


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 25, 2021)

Fremont, CA.  Friday July 23rd, 8:12 p.m.  Posted especially for Mark, Tripple3, So. Cal. rider with Light For All




@tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Posted especially for Mark, Tripple3, So. Cal. rider with Light For All




Much gratefulness, many gifts, just a Light carrier, Herald, Good News boy,
who believes in Christmas, Angels, and miracles every day.🥰






Good News is Free!🤩


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Sunday, riding "Dad's Bike", again.🥰


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
For Sunrise/Sunset shots taken for beauty and appreciation and more....
Sunday!😍












Thanks for Posting and Liking posts in this thread.😊


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2021)

Good morning Cabers. Get out and enjoy. For ever grateful




10 miles later


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope all are well and are able to get out and enjoy the day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2021)

Sunrise Sunday Salutations Cabers! I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.  Ride Safe and be safe gang!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 1, 2021)

July 26, Fremont, CA. 8:07 p.m.












==================================================

Friday July 31, Coyote Hills regional park.
8:13 p.m.




8:24 p.m.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2021)

Happy Sunday!!!
"Sunday" thread for Sunrise and/or Sunset shots with bikes.
Thanks-Tag regular contributors @Hammerhead @Kickstand3 @Sven @Miq @birdzgarage @mrg @mike j @Arfsaidthebee @dnc1 
Light IT!


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday. Took this a few days ago, as here lately,  my part of Maryland doesn't know the meaning of SUNday.  Anyway Have a great day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday one of my favorite threads. Thanks for the tag @tripple3  have an excellent day everyone, get out and ride. Then share some pictures of your adventures.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2021)

As the sun sets,, another week has come and gone. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 8, 2021)

Wednesday sunset on the Alameda Creek trail…



@tripple3


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 8, 2021)

Me and my 1961 Debbie out for a evening cruise.


----------



## Ya_boi_x (Aug 8, 2021)

Beautiful sunset and pictures


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 13, 2021)

My first road trip to Long Beach Island NJ taking with me my wife, 2 dogs, and my cycletruck. First night in Iowa now in Ohio and east bound and down….more pics coming soon!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> My first road trip to Long Beach Island NJ taking with me my wife, 2 dogs, and my cycletruck. First night in Iowa now in Ohio and east bound and down….more pics coming soon!



Awesome! Looking forward to seeing them on SUNDAY!!!
And even more next SUNDAY! 🥰


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 15, 2021)

A midweek sunset saved for Sunday.
Ciclos Minaco in Preston Crowmarsh, Oxfordshire,  England.....


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday. 
Same here,  a shot taken last week.
As our skies here are 50 shades of grey this morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. Have an awesome day.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you for ALL the beautiful Sunrise & Sunset shots taken;
post them today & every SUNday, 
@Wards Guy.. traveling... let's see....😃
Personally tough for me, to practically pick pics pretty often.☺️
08/14/2021 1954 Wasp S.A. river trail.









they're same but different🥰


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Aug 15, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> A midweek sunset saved for Sunday.
> Ciclos Minaco in Preston Crowmarsh, Oxfordshire,  England.....
> View attachment 1462744
> 
> View attachment 1462745




Beautiful pictures and setting. They can double as framed artwork. 👌


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> View attachment 1462769



Beautiful pic but even more beautiful bike "really sharp" as my Dad would say


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> View attachment 1462770



That's one sweet ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 15, 2021)

Sunset yesterday was at 8:01 p.m. in Fremont, CA...

7:11 pm




7:44 pm






7:50 pm




7:59 pm




8:01 pm




Enjoy!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday hope all are well. Get out and enjoy the day. Stay safe and have fun. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all! I hope all of our crew up in the New England states are doing okay. 
Have a great upcoming week


BE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday hope all are well.



Thanks for bumpin' SUNDAY!🤩 @Hammerhead
Happy SUNday to everyone looking here at this 
Sunday thread, for Sunset/Sunrise with BIKES.
Posting an old fave; taken four-and-a-half Years ago,
'42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.🥰




Happy SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 22, 2021)

Good morning Cabers
 Here’s a little moon set . No sign of sunrise yet









Here’s a little Sunrise, kinda lazy today in Texas


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 22, 2021)

Staying at my parents house for the week. Always gorgeous sights here and the past couple days we’ve had one very welcome visitor! Stopped by for lunch yesterday, then dinner and breakfast this morning! Still snacking on the same catfish! We got to watch it snatch it right from the water.


----------



## Miq (Aug 22, 2021)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 22, 2021)

Ok, drove in from Jersey at midnight last night 2 days to Colorado. Here was my last morning on the Jersey shore. Added a cool Long Beach sticker too! Enjoy!!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 22, 2021)

Ok, one more……


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Saturday night, 28th. August,  2021.
Between Berrick Salome and Rokemarsh,  Oxfordshire, England. 
1949 Holdsworth 'La Quelda' touring bike.....


----------



## Sven (Aug 29, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to everyone.
I hope you and families all are safe and well.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting Sunset/Sunrise pics with bikes here today,
and every Sunday!
Light it up!




Riding to work early, pre-dawn, under the waning gibbous moon-light this week.😍


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 29, 2021)

Another from the Jersey Shore…


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2021)

Sunset on Friday, August 27, 2021


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 29, 2021)

Sunday night, August 29...

7:29 pm




8:00 pm


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy Sunday! 
Sunrise & Sunset shots with bikes, on SUNDAY!!!
Thanks for posting and liking Posts 
here today.😍




Timing is Key with Sun Light;
JUST before this rising:  Waning Crescent sliver of moon light....👏


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Happy Sunrise


----------



## Sven (Sep 5, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all. Be safe.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 6, 2021)

Taken yesterday morning on a trail in Michigan.


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday. Hope everyone has an awesome day. Get out and enjoy. Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 12, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 12, 2021)

Good SUNDAY morning to all CABErs near and far.
Back to timing...




this past week, moon phase is waxing crescent,
so it's up there following close behind the Sun,
but we can't see it 'til Sunset.🥰




cool to see but no pics from me... @Hammerhead or @Sven may have snapped a pic...😃




Have a Wonder-Filled Week watching lights.🥳


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Good SUNDAY morning to all CABErs near and far.
> Back to timing...
> View attachment 1476645
> 
> ...



Mornin' tripp


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 12, 2021)

9/7/21 Fremont, Ca.  7:36 p.m.




9/9/21 7:16 p.m. (Ca. became a State on this day in 1850)




7:36 p.m.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2021)

Here you go @tripple3  it was out last night. Kind of weird sky as well. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Sep 12, 2021)

Salute to another Sun Set on this Sunday evening.  Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 14, 2021)

This weekly Sunday “Solo” ride - great sunset in So Cal


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Happy SUNDAY!!!
Thanks for posting and Liking posts;
on this "Daily" thread for every Sunday;
with Sunrise and Sunset pics with bikes;
on SUNDAY!🥰
Clicked through all 10 pages for this week,
"What Bike Did YOU Ride"
@Sven got this Sunset last SUNDAY>
Happy Light Chasing!


----------



## Sven (Sep 19, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday. Hope all are well. Enjoy the day


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 19, 2021)

Sunset to Moonrise ride...Last night, Fremont, Ca.
















Enjoy!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
For Sunrise and/or Sunset pics with bikes;
on SUNDAY!
Thanks for "Lighting" it up!😍


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Monday night, near the hamlet of Clare, Oxfordshire,  England. 
Riding the 1949 Holdsworth 'La Quelda' once more.
The sun was almost down, hence the flash reflecting off of the tyres.....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 26, 2021)

Happy Sunrise every one enjoy


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday CABErs. Hope all are well . Enjoy the day!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/ Sunset Sunday hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## palepainter (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 26, 2021)

Sunset at Pier 17 on the last day of Summer. Out on my Colson.


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 26, 2021)

Sunset over Lake Charm, Oviedo, Fl.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 26, 2021)

Sept. 21 sunset...Fremont, Ca.









September 23...Fremont, CA.


----------



## Sven (Oct 3, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to the CABE world. Hope everyone has a great day and a better tomorrow.  Enjoy the day,  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2021)

WOWWEEE!!!
Happy SUNDAY!
Waning crescent moon rise yesterday morning,
"Light Ride" secret entrance timed to the second, daily;😍
but not by me; of course.😂
"Father Time" & "Mother Nature" gettin' busy.🥳




@RustyHornet thinks he sees a "Portal" in the front wheel....


RustyHornet said:


> In your first picture, your front wheel looks like some kinda portal. Seriously made my eyes cross, almost looks like a view looking down a street lol.
> 
> My wife said it looks like a mirror.



imagine the "Stuff" we see is for later, when "They" make a "Movie".🤩




same day looking the same way, little-bit later,
from a different perspective.😍




Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset pics with bikes again,
on Sunday.🌘.🌖☀️🌒.🌘✨


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2021)

Good Sunrise/ Sunset Sunday hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 3, 2021)

Not too early of a sunrise yesterday, but still.

‘52 Spitfire and ‘65 Stingray


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy Sunday!!!
Light chasers on wheels,
Let's ride!





Light keeps shining through!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 10, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday to everyone. Have an excellent day.


----------



## ian (Oct 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1493104



Mornin' Tripp


----------



## Sven (Oct 10, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all. Was able to get this shot before the sun disappeared behind heavy cloud cover. Hope everyone has a great day, & better tomorrow.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!!!
> Light chasers on wheels,
> Let's ride!
> View attachment 1493105
> ...



Killer photo Mark!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Killer photo Mark!



Thanks Brant.😊
Happy SUNDAY!
For Sunrise and Sunset pics with bikes;
SUNDAY!
Thanks for posting pics here today, Sunday,
checking it out and liking/loving everybody's pics posted!😍


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 17, 2021)

Good
Get out and ride, morning best part of the day
Enjoy every one








Moving my collection across town. Love this Road master it’s really minty.


----------



## Sven (Oct 17, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday to you all.
Have a great day and better week.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 24, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Have an excellent day.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2021)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks everyone for posting sunLIGHT pics with your bikes;
today and every SUNday.
I got a couple while at the cycle swap today!








Snapped this last Sunday, on the way to the beach and Orange...




Enjoy .....🥰


----------



## Sven (Oct 24, 2021)

Hope everyone  had a  great Sunday and will have a better week.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
Happy Halloween!
Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset pics, with bikes,
on SUNDAY!!!😎
Friday morning's ride....


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween and Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Have an awesome day and be safe. Hammerhead


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2021)

Sunday Sunday Sunday good morning all.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 7, 2021)

..





42 here in North Texas
5mph winds SE
PERFECT


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 7, 2021)

Ok, same pic I posted last but new light…..


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2021)

This a a very cloud filtered sunrise this morning


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 7, 2021)

Saturday night sunset...Fremont, Ca.

















Enjoy!


----------



## Sven (Nov 7, 2021)

Crap..subset comes early. After ef'n up my rear wheel on my 1940 WF with a non- compliant clear coat.  Took a ride to cool off.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 14, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2021)

Good morning Cabers. My Naighbor’s got Roosters and Donkeys they are awesome early risers like me . Get out and enjoy


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you brother Hammer.😊 
Good SUNDAY morning to all CABErs!
Admiring moon phases,
reflecting Sunlight for us to see.🥰
Yesterday was special with triple SUN-Lights,
reflections, angles, making facets,
getting brighter....😎




Orbs show up,
Dragonflies at the beach;
more than i've ever seen;
every thing seems different,
every new day....😍🥳🦋


----------



## Sven (Nov 14, 2021)

Good 32° Sunrise Sunday! 
Hope all are doing well. Enjoy the day.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2021)

Awesome!
11/05 in WBDYRT by Gary @gkeep 
With reflections on water!😍




show us more please;
@Arfsaidthebee @birdzgarage @Ernbar @fattyre @fat tire trader 
sure there's more...
it's SUNDAY!🥳


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 14, 2021)

Simply said, I’m still enjoying the perfect sunrises in Colorado… can’t help myself..


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 14, 2021)

My youngest enjoyed riding my Ranger badged early Sk!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 14, 2021)

Here are a few sunsets from Fremont, Ca...

11/10/21...














11/11/21...








11/12/21..


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 14, 2021)

Happy Sundown Sunday!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 14, 2021)

A couple from this week during our 2nd summer!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2021)

Good morning Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sven (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday  to the CABE world!.  Hope everyone is well. all good here. 
29 ° here this morning .Whatcha got @Hammerhead? I know it has got to be cooler


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2021)

It's only natural...



Observe the birds,
They neither work nor worry....
Love the pic @Arfsaidthebee 
Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2021)

A few shots during a Sunset ride on the Columbia Semi-Klunker.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy SUNDAY!
t'daaaa!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 21, 2021)

Was about the same temperature here @Sven . Hasn't been really cold yet.


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy sundown Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Happy SUNDAY!
a "Day Specific" thread for,
Sunrise and Sunset and BIKE pics,
on SUNDAY!!!
Thank you for posting amazing pics,
here on Sunday.🥳


----------



## Sven (Nov 28, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday CABE world!
Enjoy the day!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 28, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. I hope everyone has a great day. Get out and enjoy the day. Hammerhead


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 28, 2021)

.,


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 28, 2021)

Friday sunset in Fremont, CA.




















Great night for a sunset ride!


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 28, 2021)

This was taken by my friend Jason on a ride several weeks ago. Sunset in Grand Haven Mi.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 5, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## Sven (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunday Sunrise Salutations CABErs worldwide 🌐! Hope everyone has a great day .


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 5, 2021)

Morning Sun shining in my garage on my freshly repaired wheels..










The Chieftain enjoys the morning glow..


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 5, 2021)

Thursday sunset..


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 12, 2021)

Good morning CABER'S. Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. I hope everyone has a great day. Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.



Happy SUNDAY!!!



..."Laughing all the Way..."


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 12, 2021)

Mornin' CABE Fam!

Have a great day, Yall! 😎


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 12, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy SUNDAY!!!
> View attachment 1525847
> ..."Laughing all the Way..."



That's such a great pic! That smile! Have an awesome day!


----------



## Miq (Dec 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2021)

Finally the sun has risen over the low cloud cover. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> Finally the sun has risen over the low cloud cover. Hope everyone has a great day
> View attachment 1525888





Is that a Martian orb on your bike?  😱


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Sunday!!!



...almost Christmas....🥳


----------



## Sven (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy Sunrise Sunday to the brothers and sisters of the CABE world. This was taken sometime ago on a non Sunday.  As Sunday means excessive cloudy and or rain in SOMD. Anyway hope everyone keeps their sanity this final cou town before Christmas/ Holiday festivities


----------



## Sven (Dec 26, 2021)

Good Sunrise Sunday to you all. I can't  believe it...Sunday and the sun is out. Hope everyone survived the hustle and bustle of the Holiday.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 26, 2021)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 26, 2021)

Dec. 22nd…



















Crippsmas Place, Fremont...since 1967.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy New Year. And Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## Sven (Jan 2, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday to everyone. Hope all of you are doing well on day 2 of 2022.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy SUNDAY New Year!
Thanks for posting Sunrise/Sunset pics with bikes;
on Sunday! 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!!
Thanks for all the participation in this 
SUNday thread.🥳🤩😎


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

This is from a few months ago up on the hill when I picked my Phantom up from @kirk thomas. Always beautiful out by him.Sorry the bike is in the back of the truck.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Day for posting amazing Sunrise & Sunset shots
with bikes.
Thanks for posting, and loving Light!
SUNDAY!!!



01/14 Sunrise above,
01/15/2022 Sunset below, by Mike @fordmike65


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 16, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have a great day everyone. 



Sunset 01/14/2022 



Sunrise 10/21/2021


----------



## Sven (Jan 16, 2022)

Happy sunrise Sunday to the CABE world .This was taken a few days ago. The clouds are thick this morning as we are expecting a ❄ snow and 🧊 ice storm.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 16, 2022)

A beautiful sunrise last Monday, Jan 10. Can’t see the bike, but the sunrise is prettier anyway!


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 16, 2022)

Sun's just peekin' up behind me lightin' up the trees in the distance


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 16, 2022)

Jan 10 sunset was pretty spectacular as well!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## gkeep (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice sunset ride on the Pierce along the beach tonight. 








Here's a sunset from Tuesday night taken in the hills where I do volunteer work with a native plant restoration group. These are the real colors, no enhancement. The little bump on the horizon above the south tower of the Golden Gate Bridge are the Farallones about 45 miles away from where I took the photo.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2022)

*From our impromptu San Diego ride yesterday ... January 15th 2022*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## ian (Jan 23, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 1554274



Gmornin' Tripp .


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday morning to you all.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 23, 2022)

..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 23, 2022)

5:00 pm salt Creek Good times


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hey there, happy Sunday morning.



Above is yesterdays' Morning Light;
below, Fridays' AM Light.



Thanks for posting Sunrise and Sunset shots, with bicycles,
SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday to the CABE world . Hope all are well.  12° this morning in SOMD.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Hope you all have an awesome day. Still digging out from the storm and single digit temps here. So few from earlier rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2022)

Happy 5th Sunday in January, 2022!!!
Left early to see the last sliver of Waning Crescent Moon,
so small, i don't see it this pic, but know it's between the flag pole and Giant Bird-of-Paradise,
below Venus.








Rode down to the tip of Balboa,
turned and rode to Sunset Beach.



Surfer Dave at 16.5 Bolsa Chica,
was stoked to show me his new Hornet.
Fun ride on this Super-Awesome, amazing 1936 COLSON LWB, Custom Hot Rod.
Edit: meant to post this in that other thread,
WBDYRT
so one more Sunrise with Flyers shot


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday!! A beautiful chilly morning on the Pax River. Hope a are doing well


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 6, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rat Rod said:


> 5:00 pm salt Creek






Sven said:


> Good Sunrise Sunday to the CABE world






Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone.






DonChristie said:


> Good Sunrise Sunday!



GOOD SUNday morning!
Thanks for doing this for All us bike-folk.







Hey, there's more where that came from.....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2022)

In order, 01/30, 02/01, 02/02/2022


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunrise photos taken at 07.30am, Wednesday 9th. February, 2022 atop Sires Hill, Oxfordshire,  England. 
Wittenham Clumps is in the background of the second photo.....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sunday SUNday SUNDAY!!!
Is This IT?
That DAY we've all been looking forward to??
THE DAY We Trained For???
With ALL OUR MIGHT?????
HALLELUJAH!!!!!
Thanks for pics Darren @dnc1 
from the other side.🥰🤩🥳
Consistency....





Imagination runs on wheels....



Flyers flying while sun's rising,...


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2022)

Good morning. Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.
02/11/2022



10/05/2021


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for posting, checking it out, and loving Light & Bikes too!





above and below same day and time, both East and West, Full Moon-set to ride under.



there's some connection there @Hammerhead  🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2022)

Awesome pictures @tripple3 Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. 
No good moon shots here the weather has not been cooperative. Did get some Sunset ones though


----------



## Miq (Feb 20, 2022)

I finally got a sunset ride in again this weekend.

I thought @tripple3 would dig this one.  Light for all!  I got the phantom green dot and all.











Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 20, 2022)

Sunrise run 78 HD


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Awesome pictures @tripple3 Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.



Consistency counts, all i do is show up.😊


Miq said:


> I thought @tripple3 would dig this one. Light for all! I got the phantom green dot and all.



"Orbs" is what i heard and like.
I don't know much, just giggle and smile a lot.
Like a child.🥰



This way when Brookhurst light is Red. ^^^



The Jersey is a gift from Dr. Bob Heironimous,  Artist for the "Light Bus" from 2019, Woodstocks' 50th Anniversary, and 1st Light Bus love.




Banner of Freedom flying gloriously; ... indivisible, with Liberty, Justice, and
Light For All.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2022)

Miq said:


> Light for all!



...just a carrier, 
Wanna-BE Re-Flector.
Like Moses, Joshua, and Samuel, and many, mini-more.🤩🥳😎


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Super-Early Cycle-Swap at Veteran's Stadium 
TODAY!
...pics from being out there,
can never really show,
the Beauty of,
Being there.🥳








Look close below our Banner of Freedom,
Waning Crescent Moon leading the Sun across the Pacific,
nothing new, just that "Time-O-the-Month",
whilst the Tide recedes;
02/26/2022 all morning long.🧐🤣😊🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2022)

Today; Sunday!
Waning Crescent Moon rise, Venus,
ahead of Sunrise. 
@Hammerhead 



1938 AERO KING


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy SUNday!
Glorious.







different days, bikes, times, colors,



who knows what's really going on.
Actual white orb-on-D-water. Green orb with trail.
YES!!!😎
Come on, let's Ride.🥰


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sunday!
Happy SUN-Shining DAY!
Post up some Sunrise or Sunset shots with bikes, today, please.
For All us Bike-Folk to Enjoy.🥳🤩😎🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!!
Rolling clocks, Waxing, Waning,...
so much happening....
Love Sun and Moon pics with bike rides;
Thanks for being here;
posting and liking and loving Sun/Moon Shots.🥰



03/13  Sunday, Green Schwinn and shirt,
grabbed green orbs to go with...




early morning rides to work, with Waxing Gibbous Moon shining this week...



03/18/2022 Full Moon setting whilst sun rises 
34 Years Married to Sweetie,
on a FRIDAY, 
  1912 Florida St. H.B.
     1 week before my 24th birthday...
What-A-RIDE!!!🥳


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday


----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 20, 2022)

Sunset on Sat 3/19. Love all the sunrise/sunset shots posted. Caught an interesting light circle on the first one - @tripple3 ! 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an excellent day. 



03/26/2022



10/20/2021


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Miq (Mar 27, 2022)

Happy Sunday!



I dig the reflection of the street light in the bottom right corner of this one.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 29, 2022)

Late for Sunday...but I tried Sunset shots today...kind of dreary here, so I had to doctor one. 
















Had this winged carnivore staring me down coming around the corner too...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Late for Sunday...but I tried Sunset shots today...kind of dreary here, so I had to doctor one.



Happy Sunday!
"winged carnivore" at the corner of "Nightingale"....🥰
Grey here, and working before dawn,
caught the rising Waning Crescent Moon, 03/29/2022
really hard to see in pic, low, between the Palm and the Ride;
@Sunrise





Happy SUN DAY!
@OldSkipTooth @Miq @Hammerhead @J-wagon @birdzgarage @WillWork4Parts @dnc1


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy Sunset Super Deluxe Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday have a great day.


----------



## Miq (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> .






WillWork4Parts said:


> Late for Sunday






tripple3 said:


> Happy SUN DAY!






DonChristie said:


> Happy Sunset Super Deluxe Sunday!






Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday






Miq said:


> Happy Sunday!



Happiest of Sundays so far!!!
Yesterday, a Cycle Swap was scheduled, bikes were loaded, folks from a-far gather in hopes,...
somehow, it's the same day, the lil' black Honda, "Bike-Hauler", Swapmeet-Mobile,
rolls ALL THREES at Sunrise, under the Power Grid, with Floyd flyin' freeways! @WetDogGraphix 
What's Really Goin' ON???



Have Wonder in your day; 
Go outside, look up....🥰🥳🤓


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 10, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an awesome day.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter Sunday!
IT'S TRUE! 
LOVE!
Really, really, really all true!🥳


Miq said:


> Happy Sunday!






SoBayRon said:


> Love all the sunrise/sunset shots posted.






Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.






Kickstand3 said:


> .






WillWork4Parts said:


> Sunset shots today.






DonChristie said:


> Happy Sunset Super Deluxe Sunday!



i Love all Y'all, CABErs, riders, and lovers of transportation H.P.V.s



Ponder the Wonder of it all.🥰


----------



## Miq (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter Sunday!


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday hope everyone has an excellent day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an awesome day.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2022)

Vacation sunrise


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 24, 2022)

It’s a bird, it’s a plane, it’s a zeppelin…


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
MAYDAY.
...another bicycle SWAPPIN' Day,
and a brand new Moon....🥰
LOVIN' It ALL!!!🥳


----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Miq (May 1, 2022)

Happy Sunday everyone. 














Been catching some good light the last couple weeks. I love seeing everyone else’s great pics!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mother's Day, Sunday!🥳🥰😍


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday Mothers day. 😌 Have an excellent day.


----------



## Miq (May 8, 2022)

Happy Mothers Day Sunday!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 8, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

WOW!!! @Wards Guy.. 1934 Huffman with a bi-plane at sunset...
in AWWWE!
What is the badge?
Happy Mother's Day!



I love riding AIRFLYTE!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 8, 2022)

My wife’s new Mother’s Day gift. Custom ‘55 DX 24” with 26” wheels squeezed in…

Her pic.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 8, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> WOW!!! @Wards Guy.. 1934 Huffman with a bi-plane at sunset...
> in AWWWE!
> What is the badge?
> Happy Mother's Day!
> ...



LaFrance


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2022)

Happy 3rd Sunday-O'-MAY!!!
Ride the ol' WWII "service bike" to where the Trucks are parked,
put on my "big Boy" pants, drive to WORK!
Really, really can't complain....🥳😎🥰



"Tidal Wave Bay", Soak City, Knott's Berry Farm,
America's Oldest "Theme Park".
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Miq (May 15, 2022)

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## COB (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 15, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2022)

cruising 1961 streamliner custom


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!!
Sunrise. Sunset.
Ponder. Wonder.
Coincidence. 
Accidents.
Birds....



This ad popped up while clicking on the cabe:





https://www.ebay.com/itm/294806688560?campid=5335809022Not mine.😎
Seize the Day!😍


----------



## Hammerhead (May 22, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Miq (May 22, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (May 29, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2022)

Happy Sunday! Memorial Weekend! Remember our Fallen Veterans!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2022)

Giving Thanks on this Memorial weekend!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 30, 2022)

A glorious day indeed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 5, 2022)

Miq said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.



So let it be written;


COB said:


> View attachment 1626890






Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.






tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!!!






mrg said:


> Giving Thanks



so let it be done!


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A glorious day indeed.



Glorious Indeed!


OZ1972 said:


> Sunset ride






Miq said:


> Sunset ride



Happy 1st Sunday of JUNE!!!
2022
caught Waning Crescent Moon rise,
just before the SUN!






i Love you all for participating this thread!
Happy SUNDAY!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2022)

The four horsemen of the Bikepocalypse


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunrise from Friday morning...


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jun 5, 2022)

COB said:


> View attachment 1639872



Looks like the tires are holding air!


----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2022)

ian said:


> Looks like the tires are holding air!



And I am holding my breath! Lol!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 5, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Miq (Jun 5, 2022)

Great pics from everyone, as usual. 🤩


----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## dogdart (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 11, 2022)

Pedals and chain on today for my maiden ride at sunset 🌅


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning Cabers


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1644498



Orbs for Ya, Mark!  @tripple3  👍


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Good morning Cabers
> 
> View attachment 1644499



Buenos Dias Hermano!


----------



## dasberger (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## COB (Jun 12, 2022)

The sun goes down, the moon comes up.


----------



## Sven (Jun 19, 2022)

Good Sunrise Sunday. Happy Father's Day to all of you fathers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's day and good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an excellent day.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 19, 2022)

COB said:


> The sun goes down, the moon comes up.








"And long ago somebody left with the cup!"
Sorry, couldn't let that quote go unanswered. Lol


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 19, 2022)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 19, 2022)

1940 CWC Hawthorne


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Sunday! Father's Day!
Thanks for all the awesome pics of sunrise and sunsets, and some moon shots too!


----------



## COB (Jun 19, 2022)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Father's Day!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Fathers Day Sunday!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2022)

dasberger said:


> View attachment 1644509
> 
> View attachment 1644510



Wonderful photos!


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2022)

Good Sunrise / Sunset Sunday Cabers worldwide. Hope all have a great day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 26, 2022)

Good morning Cabers. Every one enjoy!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday hope you all have an excellent day.


----------



## Miq (Jun 26, 2022)

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for your posts, pics, and chasing sun/light/color and all the beauty!


----------



## COB (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 28, 2022)

Finally got a few "goot ones" to contribute!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

Mornin' everyone! 🌞


----------



## Miq (Jul 3, 2022)

I love seeing everyone’s sunrise and sunset pics on Sunday!  Happy Independence Day weekend. ☀️🌞🌤️


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2022)

All grey here for sunrise;
but Katie @Kstone posted this awesome one this week.🥰🤩🥳😎



Happy Sunday!!!
Thanks for all your posts and checking out this Sunday thread!🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2022)

Good Sunrise/Sunset Sunday, have an Awesome day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 10, 2022)

Rocky Mountain Skies say Goodmorning…


----------



## Kstone (Jul 10, 2022)

OK so I decided to go on a bike ride tonight at sunset. I biked more miles than I should have. I ended up being out in the pitch dark. It was beautiful. I was just in the woods, full of fireflies absolutely everywhere. One of those rides you remember forever. 

Aaaand then I saw the police patrolling the park looking for people after hours.. 😬 
I snuck through a few spots to avoid them and then booked it. They were right on my tail the last half a mile but I avoided being stopped and lectured.

I feel like my entire body is a noodle. I'm so tired.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!!

Thanks for checking out, posting, Love/like-ing posts;
"lightening" things up! @Miq 🥳🥰🤣




*Light IT!!!*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2022)

..


----------



## Miq (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2022)

Hammerhead said:


> Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday
> View attachment 1664215
> View attachment 1664216




What rims are you running on this Jag? Nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2022)

Thank you @GTs58 they are wheelmaster wheels. I would like to get three speed back on. But my tired old knees can not take shifting gears. Hammerhead


----------



## Miq (Jul 18, 2022)

This pic is fantastic @Hammerhead !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday everyone. Enjoy the day. 



Some snow for Paul  @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 24, 2022)

Mornin' CABE fam...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Mornin' CABE fam...



YES!!!
Happy Sunday!
Thanks for being here;
Posting/liking/Loving....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 24, 2022)

Beautiful LAKE ERIE 😍 & THE GREATEST!!! CLEVELAND OH.!!!
 🙏  👀 🥰👀✌️🤝✌️🙏


----------



## Miq (Jul 24, 2022)

Happy Sunday Everyone!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 31, 2022)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## PatsBikes (Jul 31, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1672852



That would be what I would hope for at the end of the Rainbow!!  Thanks Marty


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 7, 2022)

..


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 7, 2022)

Little NE Indiana sunrise for y’all.

1924 Schwinn built Organized Labor strike Hawthorne Deluxe.


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2022)

Wishing everyone and their families in the CABE world well. This shot was taken on Wednesday.  Southern Maryland  Sundays a lot of times do mot include "Sun" rise. Anyway RIDE SAFE GANG!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2022)

Happy Sunday. I’m away from my computer and using my phone today without my glasses.


----------



## COB (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 14, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Thanks for Being here;
clickin' thru' pages of beauty, bikes, and all colors of light....
Love it!!!🥰





Thanks Katie @Kstone for PA Light Rays O' LOVE!!!🥰



Pedal pedal pedal....


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2022)

36 colson sunrise ride on friday


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Aug 14, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Miq (Aug 21, 2022)

Hope you are having a sunny day.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday.


----------



## COB (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 28, 2022)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy SUNday!!!
@birdzgarage 



@Hammerhead 



@Miq 



@Blue Streak  personal favorite in, awhile.🥰🥳🤩😎🤓



truly amazing....
There's a Bunch more of you, Light Lovin' Lifers here in CABE-land;
post 'em up, it's Sunday!!!🥰


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Miq (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 4, 2022)

No filter.the kos kruiser at the pier in ventura yesterday morning


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Holiday-Off tomorrow;
Let's Ride!!!🥰🥳😎



Show your Sunrise/Sunset/Bike pics Today, It's SUNDAY!!!
Thanks for being here, clickin'roun'....


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2022)

—


----------



## Miq (Sep 4, 2022)

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Today, at the river trail...


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Sep 4, 2022)

Thought I might have caught a lightening bolt....nope! Just chem trails! Lol


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2022)

Happy SUNDAY!!!
Today is the Day!
Post 'em/Love'em!
it's SunDay!!!🥳



September 4th, then 5th, '22





Yes, i know...
Spoiled beyond my wildest imaginations;
so Truly Grateful!!!🥰🥳🤓🧐🤣


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 11, 2022)

Moon &sun


----------



## COB (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!!
1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman;
Last Sunday, 70 mile Memorial Ride,9/11





LOVE!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2022)

..


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 18, 2022)

A couple days ago with the old Whizzer!


----------



## Miq (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice green orb in that one @MrMonark13 !







Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
PEACE



Vintage human-power Vehicles connecting light-watchers across the globe.
@Kstone @dnc1 @Miq @Hammerhead @RustyHornet @COB @Kickstand3 @birdzgarage @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @WetDogGraphix @tryder @mr.cycleplane @RUDY CONTRATTI @Sven @Arfsaidthebee @mike j @eddie_bravo @Wards Guy.. @Cory @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @Ernbar @Lonestar @Thee @The Hat @ian @rustystone2112 @Dazed & Confused @saladshooter @IngoMike @markivpedalpusher @Rusty72 @BFGforme @Muleman121 @bulldog1935 @piercer_99 @New Mexico Brant @mrg @Greeced lightning @dogdart @Dogtown @tanksalot @GTs58 @SoBayRon @Sonic_scout @soulshine73 @WillWork4Parts @DonChristie * @friendofthedevil    ...*


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 25, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Sunday!
> PEACE
> View attachment 1701144
> Vintage human-power Vehicles connecting light-watchers across the globe.
> @Kstone @dnc1 @Miq @Hammerhead @RustyHornet @COB @Kickstand3 @birdzgarage @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @WetDogGraphix @tryder @mr.cycleplane @RUDY CONTRATTI @Sven @Arfsaidthebee @mike j @eddie_bravo @Wards Guy.. @Cory @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @coasterbrakejunkie1969 @Ernbar @Lonestar @Thee @The Hat @ian @rustystone2112 @Dazed & Confused @saladshooter @IngoMike @markivpedalpusher @Rusty72 @BFGforme @Muleman121 @bulldog1935 @piercer_99 @New Mexico Brant @mrg @Greeced lightning @dogdart @Dogtown @tanksalot @GTs58 @SoBayRon @Sonic_scout @soulshine73 @WillWork4Parts @DonChristie * @friendofthedevil    ...*



Happy Sunday @tripple3 !

☮️


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Miq (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 1, 2022)

What an evening for a ride….🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2022)

Good morning and Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Miq (Oct 2, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Check out the Uni-Cycle rider; bombing the HB cliffs at sunrise!



September 25, 2022: Riding 1937 Syracuse, "Dad's Bike"


----------



## COB (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2022)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Sunday!


New Mexico Brant said:


> It will be exciting to see tomorrow's Sunday Show and Tell; please set your alarm early @jd56, this is like Christmas weekend for many of us!



Merry CHRISTMAS!!!



"...a Savior is born...."🥳😍🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 16, 2022)

Really had to climb to catch this last sliver of light the other day. Trees and hills were not working in my favor, so I took the stairs to the 5th floor of the parking garage! Lol


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 16, 2022)

Neighborhood shot, a little late.
@tripple3            😀


----------



## Miq (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 23, 2022)

Happy Sunrise/Sunset Sunday. Have an excellent day.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Oct 23, 2022)

Got some awesome pics of the Cushman and my ‘40 Colson


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Saturday's sunrise, 22nd October, 2022.....


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 23, 2022)

Friday sunset in Fremont, CA…


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
I sold Marty's old Green Wasp to Cameron, at Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap last Sunday.
Cool dude, sent me pics Monday evening.🥰🥳😎





Found another good home.😍



Hopefully he will join theCABE and grow in _*Love for All*_ bikes.🥳


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2022)

Mornin' Friends!


----------



## Miq (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Check your clock, Roll-back to "Standard" time.🤓
Sunrises consecutive:
Friday 11/04 6:58AM 
Saturday 11/05 6:58AM
Same restroom stop, often.😎







Same bike both days.
Better every Day!!!😍


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2022)

I don't believe it. It's Sunday, and the sunruse was visible in Southern Maryland.  



Happy Sunday to everyone.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 6, 2022)

,,


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 6, 2022)

Thursday Sunset ride…


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 6, 2022)

..


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## COB (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2022)

Happy SUNday!!!
Post up your pics today;
It's Sunday, 1st day of the week...
Much LOVE!!!🥰


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 13, 2022)

Thursday 11/10/2022…former site of old factory.





in the mud…






crushed cement piles…




heading home…


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2022)

SUNDAY!!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2022)

41 DX at sunset


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Thank you to all pic-posters of Sunrise & Sunsets with Bicycles;
on SUNDAY!!!🥰🥳😎





Pics taken November 18th, 2022 6:30-ish.
1935 Velvet deLUXE, Huffman frame/fork.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

yesterday


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 20, 2022)

Thursday sunset…Fremont, CA


----------



## Hastings (Nov 20, 2022)

✌️


----------



## ian (Nov 20, 2022)

😀


----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
Sunrise and Sunset pics with bikes,
on SUNDAY!!!
@palepainter in COLORado
with an Emblem motobike Elgin;
Love it!!!🥰



Yesterday, here in Huntington Beach, CA:
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser, by Murray, of OHIO



orbs and green light bug for @Miq


----------



## Miq (Nov 27, 2022)

Sweet green orb over the rear tire in this one.


----------



## Miq (Nov 27, 2022)

@tripple3 I need to keep my eye out for light bugs too now. 😍


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2022)

Um.... yeah... can’t if the sun is coming up or going down here.

I’m not even sure there is a sun.


----------



## COB (Nov 27, 2022)

November 25, 2022


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Sun rising over a cold South Oxfordshire on Wednesday 30th. November,  2022.....


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
here's a couple from last weekend rides.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2022)

Happy Sunday!
One Week 'til Christmas!🥳


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2022)

December 16, 2022


----------



## Risk Man (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2023)

We Wish you a "Merry Christmas", and a Happy New Year!!!
1st SUNDAY of *54* Sundays in TwoThousandTwentyThree!🥳
Check out _*4*_ consecutive morning Light rides,
starting Christmas day, 12/25/2022 - 12/28/2022
Whoa! For Me?!? Just what I always wanted; ... it keeps getting Better Every Day!!!🥰



Christmas morning, 32 miles-1936 Electric



12/26/2022 52 miles, Elgin Tiki Cruiser-WWII Victory Bike, Sears catalog.



12/27/2022 52 miles, Elgin Tiki Cruiser



12/28/2022 36 miles, 1940 Heavy Duty Western Flyer, WWII LABL 1943 war-time Service Bike, News-Carrier.
Super-Blessed/Grateful...
I'm gonna' Ride it!!!🥳


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2023)

31 December 2022, 1939 Curvy frame Elgin.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2023)

1 January 2023.
1939 Curvy frame Elgin.


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2023)

41 Elgin between storms!


----------



## RidinRelics (Sunday at 4:06 AM)

Working on my 1920’s Mead Ranger early and rolled out of garage 


to get some pics of spectacular sunrise.


----------



## RidinRelics (Sunday at 4:16 AM)

Started my ride in dark Friday, non vintage bike but cool sunrise over the mtns to the East in Wa.state.


----------



## tripple3 (Sunday at 4:32 AM)

Happy Sunday!
Thanks for all your contributions, today and Every Sunday!!!🥰
01/07/2023 yesterday at the Donut Derelicts Car Show



Dennis: rides road bikes, surfs, and walks regularly Saturday Car shows.😎
So many choices....🥳


----------



## Sven (Sunday at 4:39 AM)

Catchin' the rays off the Pax River


----------



## tripple3 (Sunday at 4:44 AM)

January 2nd, was a Holiday 2023 & 1982



1982 Edison High School Marching Band, playing Baritone  Saxophone, Pasadena's Rose Parade
Huntington Beach since 1968


----------



## Sven (Sunday at 4:58 AM)

tripple3 said:


> January 2nd, was a Holiday 2023 & 1982
> View attachment 1764837
> 1982 Edison High School Marching Band, playing Baritone  Saxophone, Pasadena's Rose Parade
> Huntington Beach since 1968



Class of '82; Stonewall Jackson Sr High , Manassas Virginia.


----------



## Miq (Sunday at 5:28 AM)




----------



## RidinRelics (Sunday at 6:39 AM)

Forgot wife had taken photo of me test riding the Ranger( same morning as earlier post). Second pic is my view as riding.


----------

